# Forum General General Discussion  Сборная солянка: советы, мнения, мудрости, рассказики, инфо., полезная или не очень

## Lampada

"Выражение ‘сборная солянка’ используется без привязки к кулинарии, когда мы говорим о чем-то, где много всего намешано.  _Мне нравится их музыкальный стиль – такая сборная солянка джаза, хип-хопа и регги_."    http://ochenporusski.com/russian-sla...naya-solyanka/
__________________________________________________  ___   
Срочно начинаю работать над улучшением своего почерка.

----------


## Полуношник

Только одна рука задействована. Неэффективно. Лучше футбол или волейбол.

----------


## Valda

Less alcohol, more tea - "I usually do 30%/70% ratio in my mixture anyway.." 
less meat, more vegetables - "Huh, At least there are no worms in my meat. They're as safe as they come....mad cow's aside.
less salt, more vinegar - "really though I'd recommend peeing on the jellyfish sting, though.... if no vineagar is around..."
less sugar, more fruit - "Yea! more importantly, tell all the candy-stand operators that caramel apple on a stick is a demonic combination...*shudders*"
less eating, more chewing - "and that's why they're called _chewing_ gums, not eating gums, folks!" 
Less words, more actions - "ahh...further proof no one like my job as a public speaker... *kicks leaves sulkingly*"
less greed, more giving - "I have plenty to give it's not my fault you don't want any of my sweet sweet.... aherm..."
less worry, more sleep - "yea well...having the baby's walkie-talkie on mute didn't work with the missus  ::  " 
less driving, more walking - "Fine fine I'm taking the motor off the rollerblades...geez... narcs...."
less anger, more laughter - "have you seen my wife?"

----------


## Lampada

_"Humor is the sudden cessation of ignorance.
Intelligent silliness is the sudden cessation of all abstract preoccupations.
Profound quietude in the mind, when the psyche is no longer spinning as a washing machine... is the sudden cessation of insecurity.
Disposal of rusty thoughts is freedom". _ Diego Kricek Fontanive

----------


## Lampada

_Car Crash Victim Develops French Accent After Suffering Head Injury In Australia (VIDEO)_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Meg Jay: Why 30 is not the new 20 | Video on TED.com  *Meg Jay*: _Why 30 is not the new 20_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

MIND SEPTEMBER 19, 2013, 12:01 AM 155 Comments * What a Messy Desk Says About You* 
By GRETCHEN REYNOLDS    http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/0...ou/?ref=health

----------


## Deborski

> Срочно начинаю работать над улучшением своего почерка.

 Lampada, ты знаешь, я умею проанализировать почерк.  И на русском и на английском. И "grapho-therapy" - вот это реально.   ::

----------


## Paul G.

> Lampada, ты знаешь, я умею проанализировать почерк.  И на русском и на английском. И "grapho-therapy" - вот это реально.

 That's why earlier people were smarter. Because they used ink and teachers forced them to write a lot. Improving motor activity of fingers means improving intellect.

----------


## dtrq

Then virtuoso musicians must be geniuses in all respects.

----------


## Lampada

_Если проблема имеет решение — то волноваться незачем.  Если же решения нет — то волноваться тем более бессмысленно.  В этом и заключаются главный принцип и сакральный смысл пофигизма._

----------


## Lampada

* Deborski's writing: *  *"*It is really long past time that we, as a society, STOP REWARDING ASSHOLES.  
People who treat everyone like crap at work do NOT deserve the promotion. People who lie and cheat and steal and then brown-nose do NOT deserve to be rewarded while those who work five times as hard and do not try to curry a promotion remain unnoticed. 
And I'm not just talking about work. Lately it seems that the loudest idiots with the most stupid opinions are getting all the attention, whereas the more polite, intelligent people are sidelined. The media FOCUSES on assholes like the teabaggers, whose commentary resembles that of a drunken tavern brawl. 
What does this SAY about our society, people? Is this the image we want for ourselves?  
STOP "liking" asshole posts on Facebook and Youtube, for starters. It's no wonder the trolls take over when so many people are rewarding them for the kinds of comments that would only sound good over a few too many beers at the local dive.  
START standing up to bullies at school, in the workplace and wherever else you encounter them. People who play games, manipulate others, assassinate people's reputations with malicious gossip, who orchestrate and organize bullying campaigns - THESE are the people who need to be STOPPED dead in their tracks. 
Try not to become as rude and nasty as they are, but make sure they understand that this kind of behavior is NOT acceptable. This goes especially for those of you who have been trusted with the responsibility of leadership in any capacity, whether you are a manager at Starbuck's, the CEO of a Fortune 500 company, or a parent responsible for shaping your children's behavior.  
There was a time when we valued traits like honesty, loyalty, hard work, dedication, talent and worth ethic. Love, kindness, respect and integrity are also the kinds of character traits which should be supported. KNOW the difference between the people who really exemplify these traits, versus PRETENDERS who are just playing a game and faking an image while they brown-nose and curry favor.  
The world would be a much nicer place if we stopped glamorizing rude, self-serving, narcissistic assholes who would stomp over anyone to get what they want. And NO, I do not find "reality" shows about these kinds of human offal remotely interesting or "compelling." It's DISGUSTING. Let's see a show about REAL PEOPLE who are working their butts off every day trying to make the world a better place for a change!   /end rant* "*

----------


## Deborski

Ha ha - Ты снаешь, я писала (рантировала? lol) это после я смотрела слишком много грубых комментариев на Facebook.

----------


## Lampada

> Ha ha - Ты снаешь, я писала (рантировала? lol) это после я смотрела слишком много грубых комментариев на Facebook.

 Хорошо написано!  Спасибо!

----------


## Deborski

> Хорошо написано!  Спасибо!

 Спасибо. )) У меня около 1500 друзья на Facebook. Больше всего они не близкие, а поклонники (адепты?) и я пишу так для них. Есть тоже друзя-писатели, кто тоже пишут, и я также разделяю их сообщения. 
Это типо коллективное сообщество.   ::

----------


## Eric C.

> * Deborski's writing: *  *"*It is really long past time that we, as a society, STOP REWARDING ASSHOLES.  
> People who treat everyone like crap at work do NOT deserve the promotion. People who lie and cheat and steal and then brown-nose do NOT deserve to be rewarded while those who work five times as hard and do not try to curry a promotion remain unnoticed. 
> And I'm not just talking about work. Lately it seems that the loudest idiots with the most stupid opinions are getting all the attention, whereas the more polite, intelligent people are sidelined. The media FOCUSES on assholes like the teabaggers, whose commentary resembles that of a drunken tavern brawl. 
> What does this SAY about our society, people? Is this the image we want for ourselves?  
> STOP "liking" asshole posts on Facebook and Youtube, for starters. It's no wonder the trolls take over when so many people are rewarding them for the kinds of comments that would only sound good over a few too many beers at the local dive.  
> START standing up to bullies at school, in the workplace and wherever else you encounter them. People who play games, manipulate others, assassinate people's reputations with malicious gossip, who orchestrate and organize bullying campaigns - THESE are the people who need to be STOPPED dead in their tracks. 
> Try not to become as rude and nasty as they are, but make sure they understand that this kind of behavior is NOT acceptable. This goes especially for those of you who have been trusted with the responsibility of leadership in any capacity, whether you are a manager at Starbuck's, the CEO of a Fortune 500 company, or a parent responsible for shaping your children's behavior.  
> There was a time when we valued traits like honesty, loyalty, hard work, dedication, talent and worth ethic. Love, kindness, respect and integrity are also the kinds of character traits which should be supported. KNOW the difference between the people who really exemplify these traits, versus PRETENDERS who are just playing a game and faking an image while they brown-nose and curry favor.  
> The world would be a much nicer place if we stopped glamorizing rude, self-serving, narcissistic assholes who would stomp over anyone to get what they want. And NO, I do not find "reality" shows about these kinds of human offal remotely interesting or "compelling." It's DISGUSTING. Let's see a show about REAL PEOPLE who are working their butts off every day trying to make the world a better place for a change!   /end rant* "*

 It's all good, but I prefer to hear all sides and think for myself. I wouldn't encourage the intentional "stopping" of anyone, unless they're doing something illegal.

----------


## Lampada

> It's all good, but I prefer to hear all sides and think for myself. I wouldn't encourage the intentional "stopping" of anyone, unless they're doing something illegal.

 You think you are in court?

----------


## Eric C.

> You think you are in court?

 I don't, but I do see the appeals for stopping people for being different to the "accepted behavior model", and we all know from history what this sort of things can ultimately lead to.

----------


## Lampada

> I don't, but I do see the appeals for stopping people for being different to the "accepted behavior model", and we all know from history what this sort of things can ultimately lead to.

 It's just a talk, relax.  There is no choice but being divided, unfortunately.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Понравилось в ФБ у Deborski.  Спасибо, Дебочка!  _ “If someone isn't what others want them to be, the others become angry. Everyone seems to have a clear idea of how other people should lead their lives, but none about his or her own.”      _ ― Paulo Coelho, The Alchemist  _ 
“Perhaps, if you weren't so busy regarding my shortcomings, you'd find that I do possess redeeming qualities, discreet as they may be. I notice when the sky is blue. I smile down at children. I laugh at any innocent attempt at humor. I quietly carry the burdens of others as though they were my own. And I say 'I'm sorry' when you don't. I am not without fault, but I am not without goodness either.”   _ ― Richelle E. Goodrich   _ 
“To love a man enough to help him, you have to forfeit the warm, self-righteous glow that comes from judging.”    _ ― Ron Hall   _
“All the whispering, glaring, pointing and judging makes them no better than whoever or whatever it is they're gossiping about.”    _ ― Tiffany King   _
“None of us has ever seen a motive. Therefore, we don't know we can't do anything more than suspect what inspires the action of another. For this good and valid reason, we're told not to judge. Tragedy is that our attention centers on what people are not, rather than on what they are and who they might become.”   _ ― Brennan Manning     _“You can't judge people and touch their souls at the same time.”  _ ― Tama Kieves

----------


## Lampada

100 Facebook friends show up to defend bullied student -- and he even gets an apology 
Ух, какие фасебуковцы молодцы!

----------


## Throbert McGee

> "Don't let people pull them into your storm. Pull them into your peace.

 This reminded me of a famous quatrain by Edwin Markham (1852-1940):  *"Outwitted"*
He drew a circle that shut me out —
Heretic, rebel, a thing to flout.
But Love and I had the wit to win:
We drew a circle that took him in.

----------


## Lampada

*Police officer buys groceries for woman accused of shoplifting*

----------


## Lampada

“Take sides. Neutrality helps the oppressor, never the victim. Silence encourages the tormentor, never the tormented.” — Elie Wiesel

----------


## Lampada

*Mouse and cookies. Best video for motivation.
 Never give up!*

----------


## Lampada

_You can always count on Americans to do the right thing - after they've tried everything else._ Winston Churchill   _Now this is not the end. It is not even the beginning of the end. But it is, perhaps, the end of the beginning._ *Winston Churchill   * _You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life._ *Winston Churchill   * _I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly._ *Winston Churchill   * _Russia is a riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma._ *Winston Churchill*

----------


## dtrq

> 

 Подписи перепутаны специально как шутка, или это всерьез?

----------


## Lampada

> Подписи перепутаны специально как шутка, или это всерьёз?

 Как перепутаны? Вроде всё правильно.  Равенство не всегда справедливость.
Когда миллионер платит 50% от своего дохода государству, у него отстаются сотни тысяч, а бедный после этого станет бездомным.

----------


## Lampada

(Тур Хейердал по этому принципу подбирал участников его экспедиций.)

----------


## Lampada

The Jewish-Japanese Sex & Cook Book and How to Raise Wolves: Jack Douglas: 9780399110436: Amazon.com: Books 
Цена!   ::

----------


## Deborski

> The Jewish-Japanese Sex & Cook Book and How to Raise Wolves: Jack Douglas: 9780399110436: Amazon.com: Books 
> Цена!

 The price is even more shocking than the title  ::

----------


## Eric C.

> Как перепутаны? Вроде всё правильно.  Равенство не всегда справедливость.
> Когда миллионер платит 50% от своего дохода государству, у него отстаются сотни тысяч, а бедный после этого станет бездомным.

 It might sound radical, but the tax rate of 0% for everyone would solve that problem. =))

----------


## Lampada

> It might sound radical, but the tax rate of 0% for everyone would solve that problem. =))

 Это вроде бы от анархистов, которые пока не у власти.

----------


## Lampada

* Не дай бог свинье рогов, а холопу барства*

----------


## Lampada

"...*We need a move-a-body friend.*  A year or two ago, my good friend called, and as soon as I said, "Hello!" she said, "You're a friend who would move a body." I could tell by her voice that she was serious. I lowered my voice and whispered, "What does that mean?" She said that one of her sister's close friends had called her sister and asked her to help her move her mom. The friend's mother, who was apparently only invited to visit once a year, struggled with alcoholism. When my friend's sister's friend came home from work, her mother was passed out drunk on the sofa. It was 3 o'clock in the afternoon, and the kids would be busting through the front door any minute. She called because she physically needed help moving her mother. I let out a deep sigh and said, "Yes. You could definitely call me."
... 
 I thought about how lucky I am to have a couple of move-a-body friends in my life.
... 
About a week after this call, I thought I'd pay the kindness forward, and I called my friend Dawn. As soon as she answered, I said, "You're a friend who would help me move a body." She replied, "Holy crap. Did you kill somebody?" I laughed. "No, not today." Then I told her how much she means to me and how grateful I am to find shelter in her friendship."  Brené Brown: The Safe Way To Share Your Shame Story

----------


## wanja

Суждения об информационной безопасности мудреца и учителя Инь Фу Во,записанные его учениками (fb2) | Флибуста

----------


## fortheether

Deborski, 
You want the world to be a nicer place but you write "The media FOCUSES on assholes like the teabaggers, whose commentary resembles that of a drunken tavern brawl." - how does that work? 
Scott    

> * Deborski's writing: *  *"*It is really long past time that we, as a society, STOP REWARDING ASSHOLES.  
> People who treat everyone like crap at work do NOT deserve the promotion. People who lie and cheat and steal and then brown-nose do NOT deserve to be rewarded while those who work five times as hard and do not try to curry a promotion remain unnoticed. 
> And I'm not just talking about work. Lately it seems that the loudest idiots with the most stupid opinions are getting all the attention, whereas the more polite, intelligent people are sidelined. The media FOCUSES on assholes like the teabaggers, whose commentary resembles that of a drunken tavern brawl. 
> What does this SAY about our society, people? Is this the image we want for ourselves?  
> STOP "liking" asshole posts on Facebook and Youtube, for starters. It's no wonder the trolls take over when so many people are rewarding them for the kinds of comments that would only sound good over a few too many beers at the local dive.  
> START standing up to bullies at school, in the workplace and wherever else you encounter them. People who play games, manipulate others, assassinate people's reputations with malicious gossip, who orchestrate and organize bullying campaigns - THESE are the people who need to be STOPPED dead in their tracks. 
> Try not to become as rude and nasty as they are, but make sure they understand that this kind of behavior is NOT acceptable. This goes especially for those of you who have been trusted with the responsibility of leadership in any capacity, whether you are a manager at Starbuck's, the CEO of a Fortune 500 company, or a parent responsible for shaping your children's behavior.  
> There was a time when we valued traits like honesty, loyalty, hard work, dedication, talent and worth ethic. Love, kindness, respect and integrity are also the kinds of character traits which should be supported. KNOW the difference between the people who really exemplify these traits, versus PRETENDERS who are just playing a game and faking an image while they brown-nose and curry favor.  
> The world would be a much nicer place if we stopped glamorizing rude, self-serving, narcissistic assholes who would stomp over anyone to get what they want. And NO, I do not find "reality" shows about these kinds of human offal remotely interesting or "compelling." It's DISGUSTING. Let's see a show about REAL PEOPLE who are working their butts off every day trying to make the world a better place for a change!   /end rant* "*

----------


## Deborski

> Deborski, 
> You want the world to be a nicer place but you write "The media FOCUSES on assholes like the teabaggers, whose commentary resembles that of a drunken tavern brawl." - how does that work? 
> Scott

 Scott, this was a rant which I posted on Facebook and Lampada posted here. I do not want to elaborate more on it nor do I feel like I should have to defend it for you, just because you decided to challenge it.  You and I have already had a discussion about the media.  You did not respond to anything I said, except to tell me that you saw no reason to continue discussing the subject because you are conservative and I'm liberal and thus "we do not see eye to eye."  You were right.  We do not see eye to eye and I am not going to go to the trouble of further discussing this Facebook rant which is already self-explanatory.   
Instead, why don't you tell me how you plan to make the world a nicer place.  By electing Sarah Palin?  By abolishing the minimum wage? By denying health care to anyone but the very rich?  How does that work?

----------


## Alex_krsk

> * Не дай бог свинье рогов, а холопу барства*

 К данному видео эта поговорка плохо подходит. 
У водителя синей машины плохая нервная система. Но это не отменяет факт нарушения правил дорожного движения водителем серой машины.

----------


## Alex_krsk

А поговорка лучше подойдет к этому видео

----------


## fortheether

I'm going to make the world a nicer place by not calling people who disagree with me names.   
Scott   

> Scott, this was a rant which I posted on Facebook and Lampada posted here. I do not want to elaborate more on it nor do I feel like I should have to defend it for you, just because you decided to challenge it.  You and I have already had a discussion about the media.  You did not respond to anything I said, except to tell me that you saw no reason to continue discussing the subject because you are conservative and I'm liberal and thus "we do not see eye to eye."  You were right.  We do not see eye to eye and I am not going to go to the trouble of further discussing this Facebook rant which is already self-explanatory.   
> Instead, why don't you tell me how you plan to make the world a nicer place.  By electing Sarah Palin?  By abolishing the minimum wage? By denying health care to anyone but the very rich?  How does that work?

----------


## Lampada

> I'm going to make the world a nicer place by not calling people who disagree with me names.   
> Scott

 It appears that you take Deb's FB piece personally.  It doesn't seem fair.  I brought it here without her permission and I did'n think that it would have anything to do with you or anybody on this forum.   I think you should be angry with me for that and I regret what happened.

----------


## Deborski

> It appears that you take Deb's FB piece personally.  It doesn't seem fair.  I brought it here without her permission and I did'n think that it would have anything to do with you or anybody on this forum.   I think you should be angry with me for that and I regret what happened.

 I felt like he took it personally too.  But I do not blame you, Lampada!  I don't think he should react to that anymore than any other thing you posted in this thread.

----------


## Hanna

Oh I never looked at this thread because I didn't understand the title. But it's really cool.

----------


## Deborski

> Oh I never looked at this thread because I didn't understand the title. But it's really cool.

 I translated it as: 
"Hodgepodge: advice, opinions, wisdom, information, useful or not" 
It's just a fun melange of everything.

----------


## fortheether

I'm not mad at all nor took it personally.  I've seen other posts with nasty comments directed at conservatives on this site and have not responded.  Should I not let them slide?  I'm here to learn Russian.   
Scott   

> It appears that you take Deb's FB piece personally.  It doesn't seem fair.  I brought it here without her permission and I did'n think that it would have anything to do with you or anybody on this forum.   I think you should be angry with me for that and I regret what happened.

----------


## fortheether

I didn't see any nasty comments from Lampada.  Also please see my response to Lampada.   
Scott   

> I felt like he took it personally too.  But I do not blame you, Lampada!  I don't think he should react to that anymore than any other thing you posted in this thread.

----------


## Deborski

> I'm not mad at all nor took it personally.  I've seen other posts with nasty comments directed at conservatives on this site and have not responded.  Should I not let them slide?  I'm here to learn Russian.   
> Scott

 I've seen nasty comments about liberals as well.  I let a LOT of them slide, actually.   
I questioned your post about Obamacare, but I do not recall saying anything "nasty" to you.  I stated facts and answered your questions and you responded that you did not want to discuss it further which is fine by me.  I am also here to continue learning Russian.

----------


## Paul G.



----------


## fortheether

You've seen nasty comments about liberals from me?     

> I've seen nasty comments about liberals as well.  I let a LOT of them slide, actually.   
> I questioned your post about Obamacare, but I do not recall saying anything "nasty" to you.  I stated facts and answered your questions and you responded that you did not want to discuss it further which is fine by me.  I am also here to continue learning Russian.

----------


## Lampada

*Нам не дано было родиться под счастливой звездой. Мы родились на ней.* Станислав Ежи Лец   *Один из важнейших талантов — не озадачиваться вопросами, которые тебя не касаются.*  Людвиг Витгенштейн

----------


## Lampada

'Preferred' pronouns gain traction at US colleges        By *LISA LEFF
3 hours ago*       
.View gallery   
.
.
.
.     OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) — The weekly meetings of Mouthing Off!, a group for students at Mills College in Oakland, Calif., who identify as gay, lesbian, bisexual or transgender, always start the same way. Members take turns going around the room saying their names and the personal pronouns they want others to use when referring to them — she, he or something else.   
It's an exercise that might seem superfluous given that Mills, a small and leafy liberal arts school historically referred to as the Vassar of the West, only admits women as undergraduates. Yet increasingly, the "shes" and "hers" that dominate the introductions are keeping third-person company with "they," ''ze" and other neutral alternatives meant to convey a more generous notion of gender. 
"Because I go to an all-women's college, a lot of people are like, 'If you don't identify as a woman, how did you get in?'" said sophomore Skylar Crownover, 19, who is president of Mouthing Off! and prefers to be mentioned as a singular they, but also answers to he. "I just tell them the application asks you to mark your sex and I did. It didn't ask me for my gender." 
On high school and college campuses and in certain political and social media circles, the growing visibility of a small, but semantically committed cadre of young people who, like Crownover, self-identify as "genderqueer" — neither male nor female but an androgynous hybrid or rejection of both — is challenging anew the limits of Western comprehension and the English language. 
Though still in search of mainstream acceptance, students and staff members who describe themselves in terms such as agender, bigender, third gender or gender-fluid are requesting — and sometimes finding — linguistic recognition. 
Inviting students to state their preferred gender pronouns, known as PGPs for short, and encouraging classmates to use unfamiliar ones such as "ze,'''sie," ''e," ''ou" and "ve" has become an accepted back-to-school practice for professors, dorm advisers, club sponsors, workshop leaders and health care providers at several schools. View gallery."  Joss Ferguson, who prefers to be addressed as they, discusses preferred gender pronouns with other m … 
The phenomenon gained notice in the San Francisco Bay area in early November after an 18-year-old student at a private high school in Berkeley suffered severe burns when a 16-year-old boy set fire to the student's skirt while the two were riding a public bus. The parents of the injured student, Sascha Fleischman, said their son is biologically male but identifies as agender and favors they as a pronoun. 
At the University of Vermont, students who elect to change their names and/or pronouns on class rosters now can choose from she, he and ze, as well as the option of being referred to by only their names. Hampshire College in Massachusetts advertises its inclusiveness by listing the gender pronouns of its tour guides on the school's web site. And intake forms at the University of California, Berkeley's student health center include spaces for male, female or other. 
At Mills, the changes have included tweaking some long-standing traditions. New students are now called "first-years" instead of "freshwomen." The student government also has edited the college's historic chant — "Strong women! Proud women! All women! Mills women!" to "Strong, Proud, All, Mills!" 
The nods to novel pronouns and nonconformity are an outgrowth of campaigns for gender-neutral bathrooms and housing that were aimed at making campuses more welcoming for transgender students moving from one side of the gender spectrum to the other. But as fewer young people choose to undergo sex reassignment surgery, such students are slowly being outnumbered by peers who refuse to be limited, said Genny Beemyn, director of the Stonewall Center at the University of Massachusetts, Amherst. 
"Certainly we see students who are transitioning, particularly female to male, but the vast majority of students who identify under the trans umbrella identify in some way outside the binary, and that's really causing a shift on college campuses," said Beemyn, who studies gender identity in higher education and recently traded ze for they. "Having role models and examples allows people to say 'Yes, what I am feeling is legitimate.'" View gallery."  Audre Mowry discusses preferred gender pronouns with other members of Mouthing Off!, a group for stu … 
As neologisms like "ze" have moved beyond conversation and into students' academic papers, some professors have expressed annoyance and uncertainty about how to respond, said Lucy Ferriss, writer-in-residence at Trinity College in Connecticut and a frequent contributor to the Chronicle of Higher Education's language blog, Lingua Franca. . 
"There is an initial discomfort. I think it's probably hypocritical to pretend there isn't, to say, 'Ok, that's what they want to do' and leave it at that," Ferriss said. "The people I know who teach will say 'This is weird and it's cumbersome and it's not going to last because it's not organic.'" 
At the same time, Ferris thinks it's a mistake for scholars and grammarians to dismiss the trend without considering whether English and society might be served by less-rigid ideas about gender.
"Mail carrier did not evolve organically and it's a lot easier to say mailman. Decades ago there were poets who refused to be called poetesses," she said. "Most language has evolved organically, but there have been times — and when it comes to issues of gender there probably have to be times — when there are people willing to push the envelope." 
Mel Goodwin, youth program director at the gay and lesbian community center in Las Vegas, said getting the hang of alternative pronouns can be tricky in conversation. Goodwin, 28, claimed they as a preferred pronoun four years ago and it took time "to unlearn what I had been taught about gender." 
Yet when people object to they as being grammatically incorrect, Goodwin counters that modern English is to blame and that scholars, writers and linguists have spent more than a century trying to come up with gender-neutral pronouns that stick. In public presentations, Goodwin also refers to a map that shows historic and contemporary cultures around the world that have recognized more than two genders. 
"This is not about young people in the U.S. over the last 20 years kind of coming out of the woodwork and making up labels that aren't real," Goodwin said. "This is a real variation among humans, period."     *View Comments (926)*

----------


## Deborski

> You've seen nasty comments about liberals from me?

 Did I say you?  No, I did not, because I am not interested in placing blame or derailing this thread with a prolonged "liberals VS conservatives" argument.  There are lots of American politics forums where such a discussion is appropriate.  This is the last response I will give to you on this topic.

----------


## Lampada

_Лучше горькая правда, чем сладкая ложь._

----------


## Lampada

*Список Бродского  * *Литература, обязательная к прочтению. 
«Просто чтобы с вами было о чём разговаривать».* «Бхагават гита»;«Махабхарата»;«Гильгамеш»;«Ветхий Завет»;Гомер. «Илиада», «Одиссея»;Геродот. «История»;Софокл. Пьесы;Эсхил. Пьесы;Еврипид. Пьесы: «Ипполит», «Вакханки», «Электра», «Финикиянки»:Фукидид. «История Пелопоннесской войны»;Платон. «Диалоги»;Аристотель. «Поэтика», «Физика», «Этика», «О душе»;Александрийская поэзия;Лукреций. «О природе вещей»;Плутарх. «Жизнеописания»;Вергилий. «Энеида», «Буколики», «Георгики»;Тацит. «Анналы»;Овидий. «Метаморфозы», «Героиды», «Наука любви»;Новый Завет;Светоний. «Жизнеописания двенадцати цезарей»;Марк Аврелий;Катулл;Гораций;Эпиктет;Аристофан;Элиан. «Пестрые истории», «О природе животных»;Аполлодор. «Аргонавтика»;Пселл. «Жизнеописание правителей Византии»;Гиббон. «История упадка и разрушения Римской империи»;Плотин. «Эннеады»;Евсевий. «Церковная история»;Боэций. «Об утешении философией»;Плиний Младший. «Письма»;Византийские стихотворные романы;Гераклит. «Фрагменты»;Августин. «Исповедь»;Фома Аквинский. «Summa Theolo qica»;Св. Франциск. «Цветочки»;Николло Макиавелли. «Государь»;Данте. «Божественная комедия»;Франко Сакети. Новеллы;Исландские саги;Шекспир. «Антоний и Клеопатра», «Гамлет», «Макбет», «Генрих V»;Рабле;Бэкон;Мартин Лютер;Кальвин;Монтень. «Опыты»;Сервантес. «Дон Кихот»;Декарт;«Песнь о Роланде»;«Беовульф»;Бенвенуто Челлини;Генри Адамс. «Воспитание Генри Адамса»;Гоббс. «Левиафан»;Паскаль. «Мысли»;Мильтон. «Потерянный рай»;Джон Донн, Эндрю Марвелл, Джордж Херберт, Ричард Крошоу;Спиноза. «Трактаты»;Стендаль. «Пармская обитель», «Красное и черное», «Жизнь Анри Брюлара»;Свифт. «Путешествие Гулливера»;Лоренс Стерн. «Тристрам Шэнди»;Шодерло де Лакло. «Опасные связи»;Монтескье. «Персидские письма»;Локк. «Второй трактат о правительстве»;Адам Смит. «Благосостояние наций»;Лейбниц;Юм;Тексты федералистов;Кант. «Критика чистого разума»;Кьеркегор. «Страх и трепет», «Или-или», «Философские фрагменты»;Достоевский. «Записки из подполья», «Бесы»;Гете. «Фауст», «Итальянское путешествие»;Токвиль. «О демократии в Америке»;Де Кюстин. «Путешествие наших дней (Империя царя)»;Эрик Ауэрбах. «Мимезис»;Прескотт. «Лабиринт одиночества»;Карл Поппер. «Логика научного открытия», «Открытое общество и его враги»;Элиас Канетти. «Толпа и власть».     *Поэзия, рекомендованная к прочтению* Английская/ американская: Роберт Фрост, Томас Харди, Уильям Батлер Йейтс, Томас Стернз Элиот, Уистен Хью Оден, Марианна Мур, Элизабет Бишоп.Немецкая: Райнер Мария Рильке, Георг Тракль, Петер Хухель, Ингеборг Бахман, Готфрид Бенн.Испанская: Антонио Мачадо, Федерико Гарсиа Лорка, Луис Сернуда, Рафаэль Альберти, Хуан Рамон Хименес, Октавио Пас.Польская: Леопольд Стафф, Чеслав Милош, Збигнев Херберт, Вислава Шимборска.Французская: Гийом Аполлинер, Жюль Сюпервьель, Пьер Реверди, Блез Сандрар, Макс Жакоб, Франсис Жамм, Андре Френо, Поль Элюар, Виктор Сегален, Анри Мишо.Греческая: Константин Кавафис, Йоргос Сеферис, Яннис Рицос.Голландская: Мартинус Нейхоф. «Аватар».Португальская: Фернандо Пессоа, Карлос Друммонд де Андрад.Шведская: Гуннар Экелёф, Харри Мартинсон, Вернер Аспенстром, Тумас Транстрёмер.Русская: Марина Цветаева, Осип Мандельштам, Анна Ахматова, Борис Пастернак, Владислав Ходасевич, Виктор Хлебников, Николай Клюев, Николай Заболоцкий.

----------


## Lampada

by Horst Faas (Vietnam,1965)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

(Правильнее:  _подлить масла, "подлить масла в огонь"_).

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_25 Things You Don’t Have To Justify To Anyone | Thought Catalog_   FEB. 1, 2013   _By CHELSEA FAGAN _   
"1. Your job. Yes, even if you’re working something that other people condescendingly term “not a real job,” such as retail or service. If you have a job of any kind in this economy, you’ve already won.  
2. Whether or not you have debt. If you managed to get out of your education debt-free, that doesn’t mean that your life is a financial walk in the park that you constantly have to be apologizing for. If you are in debt, it doesn’t mean you got a “worthless” degree and now deserve to be shamed for struggling to find work after you were convinced by your school that you were making a good decision.  
3. The kind of food you enjoy eating, or why you enjoy eating. (No matter how “uncultured” or “boring” or “gross” someone else might deem your favorite food.)  
4. Your decision to have children, or not have them, or to not be sure if you even want them.  
5. Your dislike for marriage as an institution — and even if this one day changes, you don’t have to justify having grown as a person and moved into a new point of view. No one should be telling you “I told you so” over something as enormous as your decision to commit for life to another person.  
6. Your sexuality, or your desire to experiment with it. You are allowed to have “phases” or “try things out” or be “confused,” and can take as much time as you want figuring it out.  
7. Your gender presentation.  
8. Your income level, and what you can and cannot afford. If you are having trouble keeping up with friends because you are not able to spend as much as them, there is no reason to risk financial ruin to try and keep up appearances.  
9. Your body. The only person whom you need to talk to about with it is your doctor; everyone else can else can go kick rocks.  
10. Whether or not you want to go out on a weekend night, or ten weekend nights in a row. The amount of time you spend in a bar or at a club does not directly correlate with how cool or worthy a person you are.  
11. Your relationship status. If you’re single and happy, that’s great. If you’re in a relationship and happy, that’s great. If you’re either of those and not happy, you are more than allowed to be, and it’s no one’s business how you should “fix” it unless you ask them for their advice.  
12. How many friends you have. One is enough. A hundred is enough. And there is no need to falsely upgrade acquaintances to “friend” status in your mind simply to fill out the ranks. A true friend is rare, and we don’t need to make it a competition for who has the most.  
13. How much you drink when you go out, or if you drink at all, or why you choose not to drink if you do.  
14. What kind of music you enjoy listening to.  
15. What kind of an education you have or don’t have, or if you intend to go back and finish what you’ve started. If continuing your studies is something you want to do, good, but don’t be forced into saying that you want it just because it’s what people expect of you.  
16. What you happen to be turned on by. If you like slash fiction, you like slash fiction. If you like people recording videos of themselves popping balloons, that’s awesome for you. It’s all good, and as long as you’re not hurting anyone, have at it.  
17. Whether or not you know to cook, even if you’re a woman who “should” know how to do those things.  
18. If you stay at home to raise your children, or if you hire someone to help you do so because you have a full-time career. Neither of those choices are more or less feminist, no matter what Elizabeth Wurtzel tells you.  
19. How many people you have had sex with.  
20. Whether or not you are a virgin, and whether or not you want to wait for marriage to lose said virginity.  
21. Whether or not you believe in God, and what you think God actually is. (As long as you’re not imposing any of your beliefs on others, in which case we’d have a bit of a problem. But I trust that you’re cool and wouldn’t do that.)  
22. Who you voted for and why. If you want to talk about it, you’re free to. But no one should ever make you feel like you have to tell them.  
23. If you have sex on a first date, if you kiss on a first date, or if you won’t even hold hands on a first date. You’re allowed to do whatever you like when you’ve just met a new potential suitor.  
24. Whether or not you choose to use dating websites.  
25. Not knowing exactly what you want to be when you grow up, even if many people would already put you in the category of “grown up.” If you are considering going back to school, or changing careers, or moving, or starting a family, or doing charity work — it’s all good. And none of it has to be followed up with a longwinded explanation about why it’s a good idea and they should believe in you. If you need to justify what makes you happy to someone in your life, perhaps you should ask yourself why you even care about their opinion in the first place."

----------


## Lampada

*Gnosis - The Stoned Ages | Documentary*

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Legal Marijuana Sales 
Colorado 
Jan 1 2014*       The line started in pre-dawn and grew far down the street before the Lodo Wellness Center, a pot dispensary in Denver, Colorado on January 1

----------


## Lampada

*How Language Seems To Shape One's View Of The World* : Shots - Health News : NPR   by ALAN YU   January 02, 2014 2:32 PM

----------


## Lampada

*Speaking More Than One Language Could Prevent Alzheimer's* : Shots - Health News : NPR  by NANCY SHUTE   January 10, 2013 4:15 PM

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lif...ons-drink.html   *12 Unexpected Benefits of Beer That Give You Good Reasons To Drink It*DECEMBER 30 BY CANDACE NELSON IN HEALTH, LIFESTYLE  
A cold lager is refreshing on a summer afternoon, while a hearty porter or stout will warm you up faster than cuddling by a fire on winter’s coldest nights. But beer, a crowd pleaser for all tastes and all seasons, also brings unexpected benefits.
While there are many health benefits of beer, who among us hasn’t rounded down when doctors or nutritionists ask how much we imbibe? The health-conscious avoid the malty beverage due to the high calorie content. Calorie counts range from approximately 100 calories in light beers, while an Olde English High Gravity malt-style beer weighs in at 220 calories per serving. A couple of those a day will quickly lead to a beer belly, but don’t take a vow of sobriety just yet! Here are 10 nutritious reasons to raise a glass or bottle to your good health:
What's Next?  
12 Special Uses for Beer You Never Knew * 
1. Portion control* 
Beer is conveniently packaged in a portion-control bottle. It’s easy to limit it to one—or at least keep track of how many you’ve had.
You may also be interested in: Don't Just See The World, Taste It! - 80 Drinks To Try * 
2. It’s rich in B vitamins* 
Beer is full of B vitamins from the yeast. Unfiltered beer is especially high in B3, B6 and folic acid (B9). B3 aids in cell repair and B6 eases PMS. Folic acid aids in colon cancer prevention. *3. It’s high in fiber* 
Beer contains fiber, which acts as a natural laxative. It also slows the rate at which food leaves your stomach, which means it suppresses appetite. So indulge in a beer, and know you’re preventing overeating. * 
4. Stress reduction* 
A beer a day keeps stress and heart attacks away. Moderate alcohol consumption can reduce stress and anxiety, known contributors of heart disease. According to the Mayo Clinic, alcohol reduces risk of dying of a heart attack and possibly reduces risk of strokes. “Moderate” is defined as up to 12 ounces per day for women and 24 ounces per day for men. Drink to that. * 
5. Beer drinkers are at lower risk of type-2 diabetes* 
Multiple studies have shown that beer drinkers had an approximately 30 percent lower risk of type-2 diabetes than test subjects who abstained. * 
6. Beer drinkers have a lower risk of developing gallstones* 
Beer drinking is associated with a reduced risk for gallstones, according to the Mayo Clinic. Gallstones are made up of cholesterol, bile and other things that cause pain in the stomach. No one wants to deal with that. * 
7. It has anti-microbial properties* 
Hops, the bitter flowers used in brewing, are known to be antimicrobial, which could fight disease. * 
8. It’s good for your muscles* 
Muscles benefit from a substance in hops that keeps muscle from deteriorating. * 
9. It’s high in silicon* 
Two brewskis a day could help prevent Alzheimer’s disease, according to a2007 study at the University of Alcala in Spain. The research suggests a high intake of silicon limits aluminum absorption in the brain, which in turn could aid in the prevention of Alzheimer’s. * 
10. Moderate beer consumption is good for bone density* 
Beer could keep bones strong. Researchers at Tufts University found a positive link between beer or wine consumption and hip-bone density. Heavy drinking, however, led to bone loss, according to the same study, so be conservative. * 
11. It can reduce the risk of heart disease* 
Red wine is often touted as the healthiest alcohol choice, but a Kaiser Permanente study says not so fast. Incidences of heart disease for beer drinkers were lower than for wine or whiskey drinkers. * 
12. It’s a social lubricant* 
A brew also has social benefits. A beer can loosen you up a bit for a first date, a family gathering or a networking event. Alcohol can boost courage and chattiness, according to a University of Washington study. However, some people continue to drink because of the perceived expectation that if one is good, a lot is even better. We all know more beer doesn’t make us more charming and attractive. Everyone knows how that story ends.
So, take that teetotalers! Ales and lagers are actually good for you (in moderation). Cheers!

----------


## Lampada

*Сбор голубики.*

----------


## Lampada

The defense ministers of Norway (Ine Eriksen Søreide), Sweden (Karin Enström), Netherlands (Jeanine Hennis-Plasschaert), and Germany (Ursula von der Leyen).

----------


## Lampada

Comments!   https://www.facebook.com/drwaynedyer...type=1&theater  _Did you know a butterfly and a caterpillar have absolutely no common DNA? They really do utterly transform into a different creature.   you must give up everything!  then you have nothing to loose!  and magic happens!    _

----------


## Lampada

_Here is a photo that shows what wild animals think about GMO (genetically modified) food ..._

----------


## Lampada

Comments. https://www.facebook.com/drwaynedyer/photos/a.387583371029.167523.83636976029/10152110702001030/?type=1&theater
...  _ God doesn't need anyone to speak on His behalf so people need to stop using Him to spew their insecurities and hatred. 
..._

----------


## Lampada

Comments.  https://www.facebook.com/drwaynedyer...type=1&theater  ... Stacey Ellis_I've been giving free hugs nearly every weekend in Texas for the past 3 years. This post is so true! I started it to battle my social anxiety, and I ended up trusting the universe and it has bloomed into a beautiful experience each time. I'm there for people who need that human contact. It's a moving thing that I can't even describe._   Renny Roccon _Does hugging your dog count?_
...

----------


## Lampada

*Anita Moorjani in Sedona.  
 Her story*

----------


## Lampada

Some comments:  Jerod Moore-Clayton Dude, wtf did Russia ever do to us? That's just cruel!   Sara Dombrosky Jeez what did Russia do? I mean I know it's bad but I wouldn't wish those guys on my worst enemy.   Derrick Charles I think Russia is too liberal for these guys. Send them to Iran. Much better sense of conservative values   Pav Singh Just had a friend come back from Russia, said it's a wonderful country. Might not be perfect, but you can walk the streets without being shot by some nutter   Steve Robinson At least Putin protects his borders and supports his military   Evan Thomas Why would you ever do such a thing to poor Russia?   Annette Pachciarz You know Russia isn't looking too shabby. I pray that missionaries will visit the falling country of the United States.   Robert Jay The Christian Conservatives have a hard on for Putin only because he hates gays and isn't bringing back socialism to Russia   Dennis Laster Just go anywhere! It doesn't have to be Russia.

----------


## EVG

«Аще не Господь созиждет дом, всуе трудишася зиждущий.
 Аще не Господь сохранит град, всуе бде стрегий.»
(Пс. 126, 1)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Serge_spb

*PINK TO REDDISH
(Have you eaten beets, blueberries... recently?)*  
Damn, once (a couple of years ago) I went out of toilet so scared as hell... But soon remembered that I had eaten actually.

----------


## Lampada

what does :-l mean in texting    ::  -- Smile    ::  -- Ambivalent  o ::  -- Angelic  > ::  -- Angry  |-I -- Asleep  (: :: ): ::  -- Bandaid  :-{} -- Blowing a Kiss  \-o -- Bored

----------


## Lampada

Все меняют пароли.   
Heartbleed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia    The Heartbleed Hit List: The Passwords You Need to Change Right Now    xkcd: Heartbleed Explanation    Answering the Critical Question: Can You Get Private SSL Keys Using Heartbleed? | CloudFlare Blog    http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-0...consumers.html

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Apr 11, 2014* _
You probably won't be able to get through this list without doing some research of your own.    These are 25 unbelievably hard to believe facts._   Lobsters don't grow old and die. In fact, as far as scientists can tell they only die of external causes. 
Saturn's rings are only between 30 and 300 feet thick 
If you eat a polar bear liver, you will die. Humans can't handle that much vitamin A. 
Honey does not spoil. You could feasibly eat 5000 year old honey 
If you were to remove all of the empty space from the atoms that make up every human on earth, the entire world population could fit into an apple 
A mantis shrimp can swing its claw so fast it boils the water around it and creates a flash of light. 
There are more possible iterations of a game of chess than there are atoms in the known universe (look up the Shannon number) 
A full head of human hair is strong enough to support 12 tons. 
Dead people can get goosebumps. 
There are more confirmed deaths from drowning in molasses than from coyote attacks. (21 people died in the 1919 Boston Molasses Disaster. Only 2 fatal coyote-on-human attacks have been confirmed) 
If you could fold a piece of paper in half 42 times, it would reach the moon (assuming it is of average thickness ~ 0.01cm) 
Neil Armstrong went through U.S. customs in Honolulu, Hawaii, on the way back from the moon 
You get a fractal tattoo after being struck by lightning (it's called a Lichtenberg figure) 
Figs have dead wasps inside them. This is because wasps crawl inside, lay their eggs, and die. In doing so they help to pollinate and are eventually digested by the fig's enzymes. 
At launch, the iPhone had the same computing power as NASA in 1969 when it launched the historical manned mission to the moon 
Elvis was a natural blond 
The song "Happy Birthday to You" is copyrighted 
The average chocolate bar contains eight insect parts 
Saudi Arabia imports camels from Australia. 
The song Coconut has only one chord in the entire song. It is the only song without any chord changes to reach the Billboard Hot 100 chart. It reached #8 in 1972. 
A super sonic jet once broke the sound barrier over a field of turkeys. The sonic boom gave the turkey's a heart attack killing all of them 
If you had a long enough straw, you could only suction water upwards the length of 10 meters. After that water spontaneously boils 
Alpacas can die of loneliness. When bought they alway need to be bought in pairs. 
Gary Numan is older than Gary Oldman 
If you do not have a child, you will be the first in your direct lineage, all the way back to beginnings of human history, to do so

----------


## Lampada

Get ready for new Facebook privacy freakout: '*Nearby Friends*' - latimes.com 
Теперь не спрячешься!

----------


## Lampada

*Канны-2014*: от «Майдана» до «Левиафана» — Кино — Афиша-Воздух   "Прогноз о резком повышении внимания всего мира к России неожиданно оправдался объявленной во Франции программой Каннского кинофестиваля. В конкурсе, в отличие от прошлого года, участвует российский фильм — четвертая полнометражная лента Андрея Звягинцева «Левиафан». В суровой, судя по всему, драме, которая снималась на Кольском полуострове, главную роль сыграл Алексей Серебряков — незаурядный артист, который уехал жить в Канаду, а на родине снимается довольно редко. Про предыдущую картину Звягинцева «Елена», которая участвовала (и получила приз) в параллельном «Особом взгляде», многие западные критики писали восторженно, сетуя на отборочную комиссию, не включившую столь эффектную ленту в конкурс. На этот раз пожелание выполнено, и Звягинцев, во второй раз после «Изгнания» (также награжденного, за лучшую мужскую роль), будет состязаться с другими каннскими завсегдатаями — от братьев Дарденн до Кена Лоуча. 
Звягинцев — один из немногих российских режиссеров, которых в Каннах всегда ждут, приглашая фильм за фильмом. Другой такой счастливец — живущий в Европе, но снимающий на русском языке космополит Сергей Лозница. Обе его игровые работы, «Счастье мое» и «В тумане», участвовали в конкурсе, но не все, даже из числа поклонников этих радикальных лент, знают Лозницу как выдающегося документалиста. В этом году впервые в Канны приглашен неигровой полный метр Лозницы — и не абы какой: в программу спецпоказов включен его фильм «Майдан», снимавшийся в самый разгар исторических событий в Киеве, в конце 2013-го и первые месяцы 2014 года. Это будет, вероятно, первая возможность увидеть Майдан глазами не пропагандиста или репортера, но художника — и при этом свидетеля. Премьера запросто может обернуться международным скандалом: Лозницу и в более спокойные времена напрямую обвиняли в русофобии и прочих фантастических грехах. ..."

----------


## Lampada

_"Butterfly populations have been decreasing due to habitat loss, climate change and pesticide use. Butterflies are very important for pollination.  Many species of butterfly require overripe fruit to supplement their diets. Decaying fruits have carbohydrates and minerals that most butterflies need.  
Help butterflies thrive by doing the following: Place a large plate or dish outside with another smaller dish within it. Fill the outer larger dish with enough water to keep ants from the smaller dish. Place overripe fruit on the smaller plate cut in sections so they are easy to feed upon. Don't smash the fruit so the butterflies do not become stuck accidentally. Instead simply slice fruit pieces you would otherwise throw out and place them on the smaller plate. It will help the butterflies thrive! It is best to replace the fruit pieces either daily or when the fruit has begun to rot. No longer than a couple of days at a time however."_

----------


## Lampada

Face of Russia

----------


## Lampada

http://www.buzzfeed.com/azazello/16-...d-find-we-cqjf  16 Things Russians Do That Americans Might Find Weird

----------


## Lampada

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/29...-100-years-old  29 Photos Of Russia You Won’t Believe Are 100 Years Old   _Photographer Sergei Mikhailovich Prokudin-Gorskii (1863-1944) made a survey of the Russian Empire with the support of Tsar Nicholas II. 
He used a special camera with red, green, and blue filters, which allowed them to be recombined and projected with filtered lanterns that nearly show their true color._

----------


## Lampada

U.S., UK advise avoiding Internet Explorer until bug fixed | Reuters

----------


## Ramil

> U.S., UK advise avoiding Internet Explorer until bug fixed | Reuters

 Они только проснулись? Это предупреждение запоздало лет на 10,

----------


## fortheether

Dump A Day The Most Viewed Dump-eCards Of The Week - 24 Pics 
Scott

----------


## Lampada

How Often Should I Charge My Gadget's Battery to Prolong Its Lifespan?

----------


## Lampada

*Андрей Шитов*   -  Тут много и познавательно о многом интересном!    http://shitov.ru/in/   http://deeprussian.net/ 
И т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Lampada

*Разные русскоязычные форумы в Интернете, те, куда мы ходим или не ходим.*   Форум - Глобальная Авантюра   Russian Family in Seattle   http://club443.ru/   - форум на http://www.exler.ru/

----------


## Lampada

Looking At Tears Under A Microscope Reveals A Shocking Fact.

----------


## Lampada

The '*Right To Be Forgotten*,' Or Europe's Embrace Of Its Own Decline - Forbes  
Вот обрадовались, хитрые какие! More Google 'forget' requests emerge after EU ruling  -  http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27439194

----------


## Lampada

*Do jeans ever need washing?* Denim honcho says &lsquo;no&rsquo; | CTV News

----------


## Lampada

Не тратьте время на удары по стене, надеясь превратить её в дверь.  © Коко Шанель

----------


## Lampada

Multinational Crew Docks at International Space Station | News | The Moscow Times     The Soyuz TMA-13M spacecraft carrying the International Space Station crew of Alexander Gerst of Germany, Maxim Suraev of Russia and Reid Wiseman of the U.S. _A veteran Russian cosmonaut and a pair of rookie astronauts from the U.S. and Germany have blasted off from the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan for a six-month mission aboard the International Space Station. ...    _ _http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/st.../#.U4cRK_ldUu4 _

----------


## Lampada

02.06.2014  Несколько упражнений для мозга — очень странных, но очень полезных  *В 1936 году американская писательница Дороти Бранд в своей книге «Wake Up and Live» («Пробудись и живи») предложила несколько забавных упражнений для мозга, которые помогут сделать ваш ум более острым и гибким. Эти упражнения предназначены для того, чтобы вытащить вас из вашей привычной среды, показать другую перспективу (даже другую реальность, если хотите) и создать ситуации, в которых потребуется изобретательность и творческое решение.*   *Итак, вот и сами упражнения:* 
 1. Проведите 1 час в день ничего не говоря, только отвечая на прямые вопросы, в своем обычном окружении, не создавая впечатления, что вы обижены или не в настроении. Ведите себя обычно, насколько это возможно. Не делайте никаких замечаний и не поддавайтесь на попытки выудить из вас информацию.   
2. На 30 минут в день задумайтесь об одном-единственном предмете, не отвлекаясь больше ни на что. Можете начать с пяти минут.    
3. 15 минут в день ведите общение, не употребляя слов «я, мне, мое».   
4. Остановитесь на пороге любого переполненного людьми помещения и вдумчиво оцените его размеры.   
5. Позвольте, чтобы ваш новый знакомый говорил только о себе, не позволяя ему осознать это. Вежливыми вопросами верните его в русло взаимного разговора так, чтобы он не почувствовал негатива.   
6. Попробуйте говорить исключительно о себе, не хвастаясь, не жалуясь и не заставляя собеседников скучать.   
7. Составьте строгий план на два часа в день и четко следуйте этому плану.   
8. Поставьте себе 12 случайных задач, например: пройти 20 километров от дома без использования каких-либо специальных средств; идти 12 часов без еды; позавтракать в самом неожиданном и неподходящем месте, которое вы сможете найти; ничего не говорить целый день, кроме ответов на вопросы; не спать всю ночь и работать.   
9. В течение дня говорить «да» на все вопросы и предложения (в рамках разумного).   *Эти упражнения могут показаться дурацкими и бесполезными, но на самом деле они могут внести в вашу жизнь много нового и заставить узнать себя лучше. * http://www.kolesogizni.com/news_koleso.php?news=4465

----------


## Lampada

Билл Гейтс, выступая перед старшеклассниками, назвал 11 правил, которые подростки, по его мнению, никогда не узнали бы в стенах школы: 
1). Жизнь несправедлива — свыкнись с этим фактом. 
2). Миру наплевать на твое самоощущение и самоуважение. Мир ожидает от тебя каких-нибудь достижений, перед тем как принять во внимание твое чувство собственного достоинства. 
3). Очень маловероятно, что тебе начнут платить 40 тысяч в год сразу после окончания школы. Ты не станешь вице-президентом компании с лимузином и личным шофером, пока ты не заслужишь этого. 
4). Если ты думаешь, что твой учитель строг и требователен, — подожди знакомства со своим боссом. В отличие от учителя, карьера босса зависит от того, как ты справляешься со своими заданиями. 
5). Обжаривать бургеры в Макдоналдсе — не ниже твоего достоинства. Твои прадеды назвали бы любую — даже такую — работу «хорошим шансом». 
6). Не спеши обвинять в каждой своей неудаче своих родителей. Не ной и не носись со своими неудачами, учись на них. 
7). До твоего рождения твои родители не были такими скучными и неинтересными людьми, какими они кажутся тебе сейчас. Они стали такими, зарабатывая на твое беззаботное детство, стирая твою одежду и слушая твою бесконечную болтовню о том, какой ты классный. Поэтому, перед тем как отправляться спасать леса Амазонки от уничтожения жадным поколением твоих родителей, попытайся для начала привести в порядок свою комнату.   :: . Твоя школа отменила деление на победителей и лузеров, жизнь — нет. В некоторых школах прекратили ставить плохие отметки и разрешили сколько угодно раз сдавать тест. Это не имеет ни малейшего отношения к тому, что происходит в реальной жизни. 
9). Жизнь не разделена на семестры, летних каникул в ней не существует, и очень мало работодателей заинтересованы в том, чтобы помочь тебе найти твое собственное «я». Тебе придется делать это в твое личное время. 
10). Не путай реальную жизнь с тем, что показывают по телевизору. В жизни людям приходится большую часть времени проводить не в кофейне, а на рабочем месте. 
11). Поддерживай хорошие отношения с «очкариками-ботаниками». Скорее всего, один из них когда-нибудь станет твоим начальником.  http://www.inpearls.ru/author/125

----------


## Lampada

*22 июня* 1898 родился самый известный и читаемый немецкий писатель 20 века — *Эрих Мария Ремарк.*  Цитаты из его произведений стали крылатыми фразами современности, поражая своей глубиной, романтичностью и оригинальным взглядом на жизнь и человеческие отношения. 
1. Ведь нужно уметь и проигрывать. Иначе нельзя было бы жить.
2. До чего же теперешние молодые люди странные. Прошлое вы ненавидите, настоящее презираете, а будущее вам безразлично. Вряд ли это приведёт к хорошему концу.
3. Человека теряешь только, когда он умирает.
4. Жизнь есть жизнь, она не стоит ничего и стоит бесконечно много.
5. Деньги, правда, не приносят счастья, но действуют чрезвычайно успокаивающе.
6. Мы за равенство только с теми, кто нас превосходит.
7. Люди ещё больший яд, чем алкоголь или табак.
8. Люди становятся сентиментальными скорее от огорчений, нежели от любви.
9. До чего же страшно любить женщину и быть бедным.
10. Для оскорблённого чувства правда почти всегда груба и невыносима.
11. Я, между прочим, ссорился с каждой. Когда нет ссор, значит, все скоро кончится.
12. И когда мне становится очень тоскливо, и я уже ничего больше не понимаю, тогда я говорю себе, что уж лучше умереть, когда хочется жить, чем дожить до того, что захочется умереть.
13. Я ничего не имею против приключений, и ничего — против любви. И меньше всего — против тех, которые дают нам немного тепла, когда мы в пути. Может быть, я немножко против нас самих. Потому что мы берём, а взамен можем дать очень немногое.
14. А ведь, собственно говоря, стыдно ходить по земле и почти ничего не знать о ней. Даже нескольких названий цветов.
15. Свободен лишь тот, кто потерял все, ради чего стоит жить.
16. Нигде ничто не ждёт человека, всегда надо самому приносить с собой все.
17. Человек велик в своих замыслах, но немощен в их осуществлении. В этом его беда, и его обаяние.
18. Не следует затевать ссоры с женщиной, в которой пробудились материнские чувства. На её стороне вся мораль мира.
19. Счастье — самая неопределенная и дорогостоящая вещь на свете.
20. Что может дать один человек другому кроме капли тепла? И что может быть больше этого?
21. Любовь — не зеркальный пруд, в который можно вечно глядеться. У нее есть приливы и отливы. И обломки кораблей, потерпевших крушение, и затонувшие города, и осьминоги, и бури, и ящики с золотом, и жемчужины… Но жемчужины — те лежат совсем глубоко.
22. Только не это. Остаться друзьями? Развести маленький огородик на остывшей лаве угасших чувств? Нет, это не для нас с тобой. Так бывает только после мелких интрижек, да и то получается пошловато. Любовь не пятнают дружбой. Конец есть конец.
23. Жизнь не имела в виду — сделать нас совершенными. Тому, кто совершенен, место в музее.
24. — Вы не любите говорить о себе, не правда ли? — Я даже думать о себе не люблю.
25. Кто ничего не ждёт, никогда не будет разочарован. Тогда всё, что придёт потом, покажется вам приятной неожиданностью.
26. Любовь не терпит объяснений, ей нужны поступки.
27. Женщина от любви умнеет, а мужчина теряет голову.
28. Кто слишком часто оглядывается назад, легко может споткнуться и упасть.
29. Если мы любим друг друга, мы вечны и бессмертны, как биение сердца, или дождь, или ветер, — и это очень много. 
30. Без любви человек не более чем мертвец в отпуске, несколько дат, ничего не говорящее имя.
31. Если хочешь что-либо сделать, никогда не спрашивай о последствиях. Иначе так ничего и не сделаешь.
32. Дай женщине пожить несколько дней такой жизнью, какую обычно ты ей предложить не можешь, и наверняка потеряешь ее. Она попытается обрести эту жизнь вновь, но уже с кем-нибудь другим, способным обеспечивать её всегда.
33. Женщин следует либо боготворить, либо оставлять. Всё прочее — ложь.
34. Никогда не следует мельчить то, что начал делать с размахом.
35. Сердце, однажды слившееся с другим, никогда уже не испытает того же с прежней силой.
36. Ни один человек не может стать более чужим, чем тот, которого ты в прошлом любил.
37. От оскорбления можно защититься, от сострадания нельзя.
38. Ничего не принимайте близко к сердцу. Очень немногие вещи в жизни долго бывают важными.
39. Даже в самые тяжелые времена надо хоть немного думать о комфорте. Старое солдатское правило.
40. Помните, ваша опора — в вас самих! Не ищите счастье вовне. Ваше счастье — внутри вас. Будьте верны себе.
41. Жить можно по-разному — внутри себя и вовне. Вопрос лишь в том, какая жизнь ценнее.
42. Любовь — высшая степень растворения друг в друге. Это величайший эгоизм в форме полного самопожертвования и глубокой жертвенности.
43. Женщина может натворить в своей жизни Бог знает что. Но одно-единственное слово всё перечеркивает: она была матерью.
44. Кто хочет удержать — тот теряет. Кто готов с улыбкой отпустить — того стараются удержать.
45. Видимо, жизнь любит парадоксы: когда тебе кажется, будто всё в абсолютном порядке, ты часто выглядишь смешным и стоишь на краю пропасти. Зато, когда ты знаешь, что всё пропало, жизнь буквально задаривает тебя — ты можешь даже не пошевелить пальцем, удача сама бежит за тобой, как пудель.
46. Разум дан человеку, чтобы он понял: жить одним разумом нельзя.
47. Люди живут чувствами, а для чувств безразлично, кто прав.
48. Как мало можем мы сказать о женщине, когда счастливы. И как много, когда несчастны.
49. Характер человека по-настоящему можно узнать, когда он станет твоим начальником.
50. Всё, что можно уладить с помощью денег, обходится дёшево.
51. Самая большая ненависть возникает к тем, кто сумел дотронуться до сердца, а затем плюнул в душу.
52. А время — оно не лечит. Оно не заштопывает раны, оно просто закрывает их сверху марлевой повязкой новых впечатлений, новых ощущений, жизненного опыта… И иногда, зацепившись за что-то, эта повязка слетает, и свежий воздух попадает в рану, даря ей новую боль… и новую жизнь…
53. Если мы перестанем делать глупости — значит, мы состарились.
54. Женщина, экономящая на себе, вызывает у окружающих только одно желание — сэкономить на ней ещё больше.
55. Нельзя привязываться к людям всем сердцем, это непостоянное и сомнительное счастье. Ещё хуже — отдать своё сердце одному единственному человеку, ибо что останется если он уйдёт ? А он всегда уходит.
56. Мне казалось, что женщина не должна говорить мужчине, что любит его. Об этом пусть говорят её сияющие, счастливые глаза. Они красноречивее всяких слов.
57. Чем примитивнее человек, тем более высокого он о себе мнения.
58. Ты можешь превратиться в архангела, шута, преступника – и никто этого не заметит. Но вот у тебя оторвалась, скажем, пуговица – и это сразу заметит каждый. До чего же глупо устроено всё на свете.
59. Любить — это когда хочешь с кем-то состариться.
60. Родиться глупым не стыдно, стыдно только умирать глупцом.
61. И даже если есть всё: и человек, и любовь, и счастье, и жизнь, — то по какому-то страшному закону этого всегда мало, и чем большим всё это кажется, тем меньше оно на самом деле.
62. Первый человек, о котором ты думаешь утром и последний человек, о котором ты думаешь ночью — это или причина твоего счастья или причина твоей боли.
63. Твой человек не тот, кому «с тобой хорошо» — с тобой может быть хорошо сотне людей. Твоему «без тебя плохо».
64. Ты хочешь знать, как быть, если ты сделал что-то не так? Отвечаю: никогда не проси прощения. Ничего не говори. Посылай цветы. Без писем. Только цветы. Они покрывают все… Даже могилы.
65. У меня такое чувство, будто я оказалась среди людей, которые собираются жить вечно. Во всяком случае, они так себя ведут. Их настолько занимают деньги, что они забыли о жизни.
66. — Мне не лучше и не хуже. Мне — никак.
67. Слова, сказанные в темноте, не могут быть правдой. Для настоящих слов нужен яркий свет.
68. Запомни одну вещь, мальчик: никогда, никогда и ещё раз никогда ты не окажешься смешным в глазах женщины, если сделаешь что-то ради нее.
69. Люди любят друг друга и в этом всё: это и есть самое невероятное, и самое простое.
70. Но любой мир ничего не стоит, если нет мира в сердце.
71. Быть может, только потому вновь и вновь возникают войны, что один никогда не может до конца почувствовать, как страдает другой.
72. Только несчастный знает, что такое счастье.
73. Странное дело. Самые естественные вещи вгоняют человека в краску, а подлость – никогда.
74. Не страшно. Пока жив друг – ничто не страшно.
75. Когда человек боится, то обычно ничего не случается. Неприятности приходят именно тогда, когда их совсем не ждёшь.
76. Иной раз человеку кажется, будто он очень хитёр; именно тогда он обычно и делает глупости.
77. Любой город перестаёт быть враждебным, как только ты в нём поел и попил.
78. Хорошая память – основа дружбы и гибель любви.
79. Пока человек жив – ничто не потеряно.
80. Когда у человека уже нет ничего святого — всё вновь и гораздо более человечным образом становится для него святым.
81. Жить — значит жить для других. Все мы питаемся друг от друга. Пусть хоть иногда теплится огонёк доброты… Не надо отказываться от неё. Доброта придаёт человеку силы, если ему трудно живётся.
82. Так бывает всегда: только мелочи объясняют всё, значительные поступки ничего не объясняют.
83. Иногда умирает сотня людей и ничего не ощущаешь, а иногда один, с которым в общем-то не многое тебя связывает, а кажется, будто это тысяча.
84. Если во что-то веришь, страдания не столь мучительны.
85. Удивительно, как начинаешь понимать других, когда самому подопрёт. А пока тебе хорошо живётся, ничего такого и в голову не приходит.
86. Вероятно, каждый человек для одного бывает хорош, а для другого – плох.
87. Есть такое старинное солдатское правило: коли ничего не можешь сделать, постарайся хоть не волноваться.
88. Пока тебя мучит множество вопросов, ты ни на что и не способен. И только когда уже ничего не ждешь, ты открыт для всего и не ведаешь страха.
89. Так уж человек устроен. Не успеет избавиться от одной опасности, как опять готов рисковать.
90. Если хочешь, чтобы люди ничего не заметили, не надо осторожничать.
91. Смеяться ведь лучше, чем плакать. Особенно, если и то и другое бесполезно.
92. Если не предъявлять к жизни особых претензий, то всё, что ни получаешь, будет прекрасным даром.
93. Только идиоты утверждают, что они не идиоты. Противоречить им бесполезно.
94. То, чего не можешь заполучить, всегда кажется лучше того, что имеешь. В этом и состоит романтика и идиотизм человеческой жизни.
95. Стань богаче других, если тебя злит их богатство.
96. Только если окончательно расстанешься с человеком, начинаешь по-настоящему интересоваться всем, что его касается. Таков один из парадоксов любви.
97. Каждый неизменно находится на пути к Богу. Весь вопрос в том, что человек под этим разумеет.
98. Никогда не предпринимай никаких сложных ходов, если того же можно достичь гораздо более простыми способами. Это одно из самых мудрых правил жизни. Применять его на деле очень трудно. Особенно интеллигентам и романтикам.
99. Чтобы что-то понять, человеку нужно пережить катастрофу, боль, нищету, близость смерти.
100. Все гениальные идеи просты. Потому-то они так тяжело и даются.  http://5sfer.com/9373-remark-genialn...pisatelya.html

----------


## rockzmom

> Dump A Day The Most Viewed Dump-eCards Of The Week - 24 Pics 
> Scott

 SCOTT!!!!!! Thank you so very much for these. You made me laugh and I downloaded several and am sending them to my daughter who is away and homesick!

----------


## Lampada

*10 Surprising Things That Benefit Our Brain That You Can Do Everyday* | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Lampada

Рассказывает *Марина Королёва*  _"Человек из списка". 
Итак, есть очень известный певец Р., которого Л. знала еще тогда, когда он не был знаменит. И в те давние времена, за разговорцем, после концерта, Л. как-то сказала ему: вот ведь, станешь известным, к тебе, небось, и не проберёшься, не дозвонишься.
- А у меня будет список, - спокойно ответил тот. - Я внесу туда тех, с кем дружил еще до славы. И меня всегда будут с ними соединять.
Все посмеялись. Список, ага. Знаем, плавали.
И вот - Р. стал знаменит и богат. Как знал ведь. Л. осталась там же и той же. Круги и уровни жизни у них с Р. лет десять уже никак не пересекались.
И однажды ей очень понадобилась помощь - не деньги, а именно какая-то важная практическая помощь, и она вспомнила про Р. Долго колебалась, соразмеряя "кто он и кто я", "где я и где он".
Но все-таки разыскала телефон приёмной, позвонила.
Жутко стесняясь, назвала секретарше имя, начала сбивчиво объяснять, что давно знает Р. и "может быть, вы спросите его...". И тут Л. услышала:
- Вы из списка?
Она забыла про список! Она и думать не могла, что он не шутил тогда.
- Да, посмотрите в списке.
Через две секунды её соединили с Р._ _Очень эту историю люблю. Она абсолютно реальная._

----------


## Lampada

Какой прекрасный человек!   15 Powerful Quotes From the World’s Most Humble President. #3 Is Eye-opening! | The Mind Unleashed   _"Uruguay’s humble president, Jose Mujica, donates 90% of his salary to charity and is an inspirational example for all seeking to co-create peaceful change._ _Naming Uruguay the country of the year in 2013, the Economist may very well have described the rising nation’s head of state, President José “Pepe” Mujica.  ..."  _ "_Президента Уругвая Хосе Мухику соотечественники называют «el presidente mas pobre» — «самый бедный президент»[7]. 79-летний Мухика жертвует на благотворительность почти всю свою президентскую зарплату, что делает его самым бедным (или самым щедрым) президентом в мире. Из $12500, которые президент получает каждый месяц, он оставляет себе только $1250. 
«Мне вполне хватает этих денег, — уверяет Мухика, — должно хватать, потому что доходы многих уругвайцев намного ниже». Жена президента, сенатор, тоже жертвует часть своих доходов. Супруги живут в сельском доме на ферме в Монтевидео._ *Воду для домашнего хозяйства президент носит сам из колодца во дворе*_. 
Самой крупной личной покупкой Мухики за всё время его президентства стал «Фольксваген Жук» 1987 года выпуска, стоимостью $1945. У Мухики нет никаких счетов в банках и никаких долгов. Самое большое удовольствие ему доставляет общение со своей собакой по имени Мануэла._ _
В 2013 г. во время своей пресс-конференции, Мухика не заметив, что микрофоны уже включили, сказал своему подчиненному: «Эта старуха ещё хуже, чем тот косоглазый» (подразумевая президента Аргентины Кристину Киршнер и её покойного мужа). Этот случай вызвал дипломатический скандал между Уругваем и Аргентиной._ _
В 2014 году Мухика был выдвинут на соискание Нобелевской премии мира за подписание закона, легализующего употребление марихуаны в Уругвае[8]."  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...80%D1%82%D0%BE_

----------


## Lampada

Science Confirms Turmeric As Effective As 14 Drugs | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Hanna

> Science Confirms Turmeric As Effective As 14 Drugs | The Mind Unleashed

 Absolutely true. It's really a miracle herb - helped me cure a problem that I had.

----------


## Lampada

> ..."_Президента Уругвая Хосе Мухику соотечественники называют «el presidente mas pobre» — «самый бедный президент»[7]. 79-летний Мухика жертвует на благотворительность почти всю свою президентскую зарплату, что делает его самым бедным (или самым щедрым) президентом в мире. Из $12500, которые президент получает каждый месяц, он оставляет себе только $1250. 
> «Мне вполне хватает этих денег, — уверяет Мухика, — должно хватать, потому что доходы многих уругвайцев намного ниже». Жена президента, сенатор, тоже жертвует часть своих доходов. Супруги живут в сельском доме на ферме в Монтевидео._ *Воду для домашнего хозяйства президент носит сам из колодца во дворе*_. 
> Самой крупной личной покупкой Мухики за всё время его президентства стал «Фольксваген Жук» 1987 года выпуска, стоимостью $1945. У Мухики нет никаких счетов в банках и никаких долгов. . ..._

   _President of Uruguay, Jose Mujica, awaits his turn in the waiting area of a public hospital._

----------


## Lampada

*30 Things To Start Doing For Yourself*. #4 Is Absolutely Vital | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Lampada

_Швейцарец Фабиан - инвалид. Он давно привык, что в автобусе рядом с ним никто не садится. Поэтому он переоделся в медведя и вышел на улицу обниматься с прохожими. И люди раскрыли ему свои объятия._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

15 фотографий, которые доказывают, что* мир – не такое плохое место* – Фитнес для мозга

----------


## Lampada

Что мешает в жизни? | 5 сфер  13 ненужных вещей в нашей жизни

----------


## Lampada

_Не стоит деревня без праведника, а город — без трёх._  Христианская мудрость

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*10 EASY WAYS TO RECOGNIZE LIARS*People lie all the time, but depending on how skilled they are, it can be difficult to determine when someone is lying to you. Do you know how to recognize the signs that someone is lying to you? Some of the signs are obvious while others are more subliminal, but there are ways to catch someone in a lie, you just need to know what they are. Here are some easy ways to recognize liars and catch lies: *
1.* A person who is lying to you won’t make eye contact with you or they make too much eye contact. If a person is lying they may feel you are scrutinizing them and they will look down at the floor or away from your eyes. Some people try to stare you in the face in a deliberate way because they feel like making eye contact will make what they are saying more believable.  *2.* Liars avoid using contractions…. “I did NOT have sexual intercourse with at woman”. This is an attempt by the liar to be absolutely clear what they mean but it ends up making the story a lot less believable. Stalling tactics are also common. The liar may ask you a question like “where did you get that information?” while they try to back peddle and come up with an explanation for your question.   *3.* Weird Body Language. Liars often fidget, turn away from the person to whom they are speaking, blink rapidly, smile less and have pitch changes in their tone of voice. They may cross their arms which is a sign of being “closed” or trying not to reveal too much information. Sometimes people fidget excessively when they are lying. They could fidget with a part of their body or touch parts of their face, an ear or a nose or play with keys or another item that they have in their hand.  *4.* Liars provide additional information without being asked for it. They seem to think that by embellishing their story you will find it more believable. What happens is they tend to make the story more complicated and less believable. The more elaborate the story, the more likely that it is a fabrication and nothing near the truth.  *5.* A person who is telling a lie will get defensive. They will do everything in their power to deflect your attention away from themselves and will get angry that you are questioning their innocence. People who are telling the truth tend to go the opposite way and go on the offense. This will become obvious to you when you are trying to have a conversation with a person and they try to change the subject or move the conversation in a different direction.  *6.* If a person is lying they tend to over-embellish insignificant details while avoiding important ones. Exaggerated details make the liar feel better, but the person who is hearing the lie will start to get the feeling that something is definitely amiss. This can make it easier to catch a person in a lie because you can jot down details of the story that you are being told and then ask questions about those details later to see if they are still the same.  *7.* Watch the eye movements of the person. If a person is remembering something they tend to move their eyes up and in a left direction if they are right handed. If they are making something up, their eyes wil move up and to the right. Left handed people do similar movements but in the opposite direction. People blink rapidly (“eye flutter”) when they lie or they may rub their eyes. Eyelids also tend to close a little bit longer than a normal blink if a person hears something or sees something they they do ont like. Hand movements towards the eyes can be a further indication of “blocking out” the truth.  *8.* Some people sweat more when they are telling a lie. Measuring perspiration is one of the markers of a polygraph test but is not an indication on its own of a person telling a lie. Some people sweat more when they are nervous or if they are shy. Sweating together with blushing, trembling and difficulty swallowing can be a clear better indication that someone that is lying to you.  *9.* Watch for micro expressions. The true measure of a person’s emotions will quickly flash across their face at the beginning of a conversation. It could be a half smile that lasts for five seconds or a worried look that lasts the same amount of time. These micro expressions are sometimes noticed by people subconsciously and they tend to know right away that a person is lying, although they do not know how they know this. A lot of people tend to feel a “gut instinct” about something such as a person who is lying, and this is usually as a result of seeing a micro-expression during a conversation. The micro expression is quick but if you watch for it you can see it.  *10.* Ask the liar to repeat their story again. If the story is fabricated it can be very difficult to remember all of the details that they gave to you the first time around. You may notice that the person looks very uncomfortable and worried about what they are going to say to you when you ask them to repeat details that they clearly made up the first time around.
Most of the time it is easy to tell when someone is lying to you because you feel it and you know that the person is not being one hundred per cent truthful. If you start to look more closely at the person’s behavior and movements, you will start to notice a lot more things more easily. At first you may have chalked these things up to a gut feeling, but soon you will see that you are more observant than you had originally thought. Liars are easy to spot when you follow some main guidelines and start to be more observant of the person that you are talking to. *
Source*: “10 Easy Ways To Recognize Liars,” from lifespan.com  10 Easy Ways To Recognize Liars |

----------


## Lampada

*27 Life Changing Lessons to Learn* from Eckhart Tolle | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Lampada

*8 Ways to Protect Yourself From Emotional Manipulation* | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

_“How did you go bankrupt?” “Two ways: gradually and then suddenly”_ Ernest Hemingway

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

https://soundcloud.com/justmusiclabe...-marconi-union     *According to scientists, this is the most relaxing tune ever recorded* | Conscious Media News

----------


## Lampada

Journalist shows Coca Cola boss how much sugar is in their drink | Conscious Media News

----------


## Lampada

*10,000 Year Old Rock Paintings Depicting Extraterrestrials & UFOs Discoverd In India* | Collective-Evolution

----------


## Lampada

*This Little Weed is One of the Most Useful Medicines on the Planet*  
Подорожник

----------


## Lampada

pracooking: *Как уберечь ягоды от плесени*   http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/26/di....html?_r=2&em&

----------


## Lampada

*Китайской мудрости пост*  
Народ с тысячелетним опытом не может давать плохих советов. Письменная история Китая насчитывает 3500 лет, и все это время Поднебесная славилась своим особенным видением мира и места человека в нем. В культуре китайцев есть много такого, что может помочь в жизни каждому из нас.  
 Путешествие в тысячу ли начинается с одного шага.  
Невидимой красной нитью соединены те, кому суждено встретиться, несмотря на время, место и обстоятельства. Нить может растянуться или спутаться, но никогда не порвется.  
Тот, кто указывает на твои недостатки, не всегда твой враг; тот, кто говорит о твоих достоинствах, не всегда твой друг.  
Искушение сдаться будет особенно сильным незадолго до победы. 
 Не бойся медлить, бойся остановиться.  
Хитрость жизни в том, чтобы умереть молодым, но как можно позже.  
Всё потерянное, кроме времени, можно найти.  
Опыт — это расчёска, которую мы получаем после того, как облысели.  
Не говорите, если это не изменяет тишину к лучшему.  
Сильный преодолеет преграду, мудрый — весь путь.  
Хижина, где смеются, богаче дворца, где скучают.  
 Живи, сохраняя покой. Придет весна, и цветы распустятся сами. 
 У дурака и счастье глупое. Если ты споткнулся и упал, это ещё не значит, что ты идёшь не туда.  
Если очень долго сидеть на берегу, то рано или поздно мимо тебя проплывет труп твоего врага.  
Всегда смотри на вещи со светлой стороны, а если таковых нет — натирай тёмные, пока не заблестят.  
То, что случается, случается вовремя. 
 Тому, кто никуда не плывёт, — не бывает попутного ветра!  
Не бойся, что не знаешь — бойся, что не учишься.  
Учителя только открывают двери, дальше Вы идете сами. 
 Как бы сильно ни дул ветер, гора перед ним не склонится.  
Ты сказал — я поверил, ты повторил — я засомневался, ты стал настаивать, и я понял, что ты лжёшь. 
 Если у тебя есть талант, не бойся, что сейчас не везёт.  
Друга без изъяна не бывает; если будешь искать изъян — останешься без друга.  
Кто не умеет отдыхать, тот не может и хорошо работать. 
 Несчастье входит в ту дверь, которую ему открыли.  
У тех, кто способен краснеть, не может быть чёрного сердца.  
Созданное в течение ста лет может быть разрушено за один час. 
 Спать на одной подушке — ещё не значит видеть одни и те же сны.  
Лучше один день быть человеком, чем тысячу дней быть тенью.  
 Никто не возвращается из путешествий таким, каким он был раньше. 
 Большая река течёт тихо, умный человек не повышает голоса.  
Если у женщины нет таланта — это уже добродетель.  
Лучший бой тот, которого не было.  
Не стерпишь малого — расстроишь большие замыслы. 
 Человек, который смог сдвинуть гору, начинал с того, что перетаскивал с места на место мелкие камешки.  
Бывает только неправильный путь, но не бывает безвыходного положения.  
Если совершишь ошибку — лучше сразу рассмеяться. 
 Лучшее время, чтобы посадить дерево, было двадцать лет назад. Следующее лучшее время — сегодня.   Китайской мудрости пост

----------


## Lampada

*50 Things You Should Stop Buying & Start Making* | Collective-Evolution

----------


## Lampada

*The Wisdom of Bruce Lee: 25 Quotes on Mastery, Martial Arts & Consciousness*    Man, the living creature, the creating individual, is always more important than any established style or system.What you habitually think largely determines what you will ultimately become.Take no thought of who is right or wrong or who is better than. Be not for or against.Reality is apparent when one ceases to compare. — There is “what is” only when there is no comparison at all, and to live with what is, is to be peaceful.A good teacher protects his pupils from his own influence.To know oneself is to study oneself in action with another person.Always be yourself, express yourself, have faith in yourself, do not go out and look for a successful personality and duplicate it.If you always put limit on everything you do, physical or anything else, it will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them.Do not deny the classical approach, simply as a reaction, or you will have created another pattern and trapped yourself there.Real living is living for others.I’m not in this world to live up to your expectations and you’re not in this world to live up to mine.Many people dedicate their lives to actualizing a concept of what they should be like, rather than actualizing themselves. This difference between self-actualization and self-image actualization is very important. Most people live only for their image.It’s not the daily increase but daily decrease. Hack away at the unessential.The stillness in stillness is not the real stillness; only when there is stillness in movement does the universal rhythm manifest.As love grows older, our hearts mature and our love becomes as coals, deep-burning and unquenchable.A good martial artist does not become tense, but ready. Not thinking, yet not dreaming. Ready for whatever may come. When the opponent expands, I contract; and when he contracts, I expand. And when there is an opportunity, “I” do not hit, “it” hits all by itself.If nothing within you stays rigid, outward things will disclose themselves. Moving, be like water. Still, be like a mirror. Respond like an echo.Things live by moving and gain strength as they go.Notice that the stiffest tree is most easily cracked, while the bamboo or willow survives by bending with the wind.A wise man can learn more from a foolish question than a fool can learn from a wise answer.If you don’t want to slip up tomorrow, speak the truth today.A quick temper will make a fool of you soon enough.The knowledge and skills you have achieved are meant to be forgotten so you can float comfortably in emptiness, without obstruction.If you want to learn to swim jump into the water. On dry land no frame of mind is ever going to help you.If there is a God, he is within. You don’t ask God to give you things, you depend on God for your inner theme.   The Wisdom of Bruce Lee: 25 Quotes on Mastery, Martial Arts & Consciousness | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Lampada

*45 Uses For Lemons That Will Blow Your Socks Off* | The Mind Unleashed

----------


## Lampada

._..According to art historian Judith Stein, Grandma Moses was "practical at heart, turning to painting in her seventies ...  Grandma Moses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  https://www.google.com/search?q=gran...w=1078&bih=487   _

----------


## Lampada

*Very cool way to separate egg yolk*

----------


## Lampada

*Terence McKenna - Reclaim your mind*

----------


## Lampada

*Terence McKenna - Nobody is smarter than you are*

----------


## Lampada

_"Ценность «последних 5%», или почему без мышки репку не вытянуть  Недавно я говорил с одним человеком о том, в чем его «камень преткновения» в бизнесе. Он сказал: «Я знаю, что должен сделать 100%, включая всякие мелочи. Я выполнил примерно 95%, но вижу, что нужно 100%». Потом мы заговорили о принципе физической подготовки, который применим к эффективности человека.  В любой тренировке — для повышения выносливости или силы — стимул для роста возникает в течение последних 1–5% времени. Например, при выполнении жима лежа в три подхода по 10 повторений повышение мышечной работоспособности произойдет только при использовании такого веса, чтобы последнюю пару повторений последнего подхода было почти невозможно выполнить. 
При этом важны два принципа:
1. Нужно проводить тренировку целиком, но ее первые 95% выполняются с единственной целью — создать для организма такую нагрузку, чтобы он получил стимул для
роста. Эти первые 95% необходимы, но по сути не приносят результата.
2. Последние 5% дают результаты. Приближение к порогу истощения, а затем его пересечение, — единственная часть тренировки, которая действительно заставляет
ваш организм работать так, чтобы сделать вас сильнее, быстрее или лучше. А еще именно эта часть тренировки причиняет больше всего боли. 
Мой собеседник выполнял первые 95% тренировки, но не последние 5%. Казалось бы, в таком случае получишь 95% результатов, но это явно не так. На деле при этом вы не получаете никаких результатов и никогда не добиваетесь улучшений. 
Вот почему некоторые годами ходят в спортзал, безуспешно пытаясь улучшить свою физическую форму. То же относится к жизни и бизнесу. Сделав только 95%, вы упускаете все то, что приносит результаты. 
Вот некоторые примеры:
— Набрав телефонный номер на 95% правильно, вы попадете не на того человека, который вам нужен.
— Проделав 95% пути к ресторану, вы получаете 95% ужина? ... " 
 Из  книги "Правила мозга" -  Джон Медина_

----------


## Lampada

Советы Гурджиева своей дочери | thePO.ST     *Советы Гурджиева своей дочери*  Георгий Гурджиев - российский путешественник, композитор и философ-мистик, автор учения о "четверном пути" внутренней реализации. Кроме того, очень мудрый человек. Эти советы он давал своей дочери Душке Ховарт на протяжении жизни:   Фокусируй своё внимание на себе.Осознавай в любой момент то, что думаешь, чувствуешь, желаешь или делаешь.Всегда завершай начатое тобой.Делай что делаешь настолько хорошо, насколько возможно.Не привязывайся к тому, что может впоследствии разрушить тебя.Проявляй свою щедрость без свидетелей.Обращайся с любым человеком, как со своим ближайшим родственником.Исправь всё испорченное тобой.Учись получать и благодарить за каждый дар.Останови своё самозащищающееся поведение.Не обманывай, не кради — поступая так, ты будешь обманывать и красть у себя.Помогай тем, кто рядом с тобой, но не делая их зависимыми от тебя.Не занимай слишком много пространства.Не шуми и не делай излишних жестов.Если в тебе нет ещё веры, имитируй её.Не впечатляйся легко от воздействия сильных личностей.Не хватай ничего и никого.Распределяй справедливо.Не соблазняй.Ешь и спи ровно столько, сколько необходимо.Не говори о своих личных проблемах.Не суди и не делай различия, пока не узнаешь все основные факты.Не заводи бесполезной дружбы.Не следуй общим тенденциям и трендам.Не продавай себя.Уважай подписанные тобой соглашения.Будь пунктуальной.Не завидуй чужой собственности и достижениям.Говори только о том, что необходимо.Не думай о выгодах, которые могут принести тебе твои действия.Не угрожай.Держи свои обещания.В споре всегда ставь себя на место других.Признавай, когда кто-то превосходит тебя.Преодолей свои страхи.Помогай другим стать способными помочь себе самим.Преодолей своё чувство неприязни и будь рядом с теми, кого желаешь отвергнуть.Трансформируй свою гордость в чувство собственного достоинства.Трансформируй свою злость в креативность и созидание.Трансформируй свою жадность в почитание красоты.Трансформируй свою зависть в восхищение достоинствами других.Трансформируй свою ненависть в милосердие.Не восхваляй, но и не оскорбляй себя.Заботься о том, что тебе не принадлежит, также как о своём собственном.Не сетуй, не жалуйся себе.Развивай своё воображение.Не давай другим указаний только ради удовольствия подчинения.Плати за работу и услуги, которые тебе оказывают.Не пропагандируй свою работу и идеи.Не пытайся пробудить в других по отношению к себе такие чувства как:  жалость, симпатию, восхищение, соучастие.Не пытайся выделиться своим внешним видом.Никогда не противоречь, просто храни молчание.Не залезай в долги, покупай и плати немедленно.Оскорбив публично, приноси извинения публично.Заметив свою ошибку в разговоре, не настаивай на своей правоте из чувства гордости и немедленно откажись от своих прежних намерений.Не отстаивай свои прежние идеи только из-за того, что они тобой уже провозглашены.Не храни бесполезных вещей.Не украшай себя чужими идеями.Не фотографируйся со знаменитостями.Будь своим судьёй.Не характеризуй себя по тому, чем обладаешь.Осознавай, что всё принадлежит тебе.Если ты медитируешь и к тебе явился Дьявол, заставь и Дьявола медитировать.

----------


## Lampada

*Братья Стругацкие: 40 лучших цитат* | 5 сфер   *28 августа —* день рождения одного из братьев Стругацких — Аркадия Натановича. *Братья Стругацкие* — русские писатели, сценаристы, классики современной научной и социальной фантастики. Мы подготовили для вас лучшие цитаты из различных произведений Стругацких. 
1. Восемьдесят три процента всех дней в году начинаются одинаково: звенит будильник. 
2. Целыми неделями тратишь душу на пошлую болтовню со всяким отребьем, а когда встречаешь настоящего человека, поговорить нет времени. 
3. Все правильно: деньги нужны человеку для того, чтобы никогда о них не думать. 
4. Просто удивительно, как быстро проходят волны восторга. Грызть себя, уязвлять себя, нудить и зудеть можно часами и сутками, а восторг приходит и тут же уходит. 
5. Но ведь не может быть так, чтобы среди тысячи дорог не нашлось верной! 
6. Если во имя идеала человеку приходится делать подлости, то цена этому идеалу — дерьмо. 
7. Волчица говорит своим волчатам: «Кусайте, как я», и этого достаточно, и зайчиха учит зайчат: «Удирайте, как я», и этого тоже достаточно, но человек-то учит детёныша: «Думай, как я», а это уже преступление. 
8. Почему не помолчать, когда все ясно без слов? 
9. Лучше двадцать раз ошибиться в человеке, чем относиться с подозрением к каждому. 
10. А какой смысл покупать машину, чтобы разъезжать по асфальту? Там, где асфальт, ничего интересного, а где интересно, там нет асфальта. 
11. Каждый человек в чём-нибудь да гений. Надо только найти в нём это гениальное. 
12. Удивительная, между прочим, вещь: как ни придёшь — вечно эти бармены бокалы протирают, словно у них от этого зависит спасение души. 
13. Фантазия — бесценная вещь, но нельзя ей давать дорогу внутрь. Только вовне, только вовне. 
14. Скептицизм и цинизм в жизни стоят дёшево, потому что это много легче и скучнее, нежели удивляться и радоваться жизни. 
15. Это что-то вроде демократических выборов: большинство всегда за сволочь. 
16. Среди них никто точно не знал, что такое счастье и в чём именно смысл жизни. И они приняли рабочую гипотезу, что счастье — в непрерывном познании неизвестного, и смысл жизни в том же. 
17. Что это такое — нужен? Это когда нельзя обойтись без. Это когда всё время думаешь о. Это когда всю жизнь стремишься к. 
18. Какой смысл говорить о будущем? О будущем не говорят, его делают! - Туча 
19. Там, где торжествует серость, к власти всегда приходят чёрные. 
20. Не в громе космической катастрофы, не в пламени атомной войны и даже не в тисках перенаселения, а в сытой, спокойной тишине кончается история человечества. - Второе нашествие марсиан 
21. Это ведь неправда, что бывают дети и бывают взрослые. Всё, на самом деле, сложнее. Бывают взрослые и бывают взрослые. 
22. Нет на свете ничего такого, чего нельзя было бы исправить. - Пикник на обочине 
23. Будь оно все проклято, ведь я ничего не могу придумать, кроме этих его слов: СЧАСТЬЕ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ, ДАРОМ, И ПУСТЬ НИКТО НЕ УЙДЁТ ОБИЖЕННЫЙ! 
24. Это очень грешно, но когда я с тобой, мне не нужен бог. 
25. Умные нам ненадобны. Надобны верные. 
26. Думал я, думал, ничего полезного не придумал и решил наплевать! 
27. Зло неистребимо. Никакой человек не способен уменьшить его количество в мире. Он может несколько улучшить свою собственную судьбу, но всегда за счет ухудшения судьбы других. И всегда будут короли, более или менее жестокие, бароны, более или менее дикие, и всегда будет невежественный народ, питающий восхищение к своим угнетателям и ненависть к своему освободителю. И всё потому, что раб гораздо лучше понимает своего господина, пусть даже самого жестокого, чем своего освободителя, ибо каждый раб отлично представляет себя на месте господина, но мало кто представляет себя на месте бескорыстного освободителя. Таковы люди, дон Румата, и таков наш мир. 
28. Я иногда спрашиваю себя: какого чёрта мы так крутимся? Чтобы заработать деньги? Но на кой чёрт нам деньги, если мы только и делаем, что крутимся?… 
29. В нашем деле не может быть друзей наполовину. Друг наполовину — это всегда наполовину враг. 
30. Только тот достигнет цели, кто не знает слова «страх»… 
31. У человека должна быть цель, он без цели не умеет, на то ему и разум дан. Если цели у него нет, он её придумывает… 
32. Детей бить нельзя. Их и без тебя будут всю жизнь колотить кому не лень, а если тебе хочется его ударить, дай лучше по морде самому себе, это будет полезней. 
33. Человек создан для того, чтобы мыслить. 
34. Я верю во всё, что могу себе представить, Петер. В волшебников, в Господа Бога, в дьявола, в привидения… в летающие тарелки… Раз человеческий мозг может всё это вообразить, значит, всё это где-то существует, иначе зачем бы мозгу такая способность? 
35. Совесть своей болью ставит задачи, разум – выполняет. Совесть задает идеалы, разум ищет к ним дороги. Это и есть функция разума – искать дороги. Без совести разум работает только на себя, а значит – в холостую. 
36. Чтобы начать работать, надо хорошенько заскучать, чтобы ничего больше не хотелось. 
37. Проще поверить, чем понять. Проще разочароваться, чем понять. Проще плюнуть, чем понять. 
38. Тупик — это отличный предлог, чтобы ломать стены. 
39. Жить — это хорошо. Даже когда получаешь удары. Лишь бы иметь возможность бить в ответ. Настоящая жизнь есть способ существования, позволяющий наносить ответные удары. 
40. Каждый человек — маг в душе, но он становится магом только тогда, когда начинает меньше думать о себе и больше о других, когда работать ему становится интереснее, чем развлекаться в старинном смысле этого слова.

----------


## Lampada

_ Как говорится, в жизни имеет смысл отвечать только на трудные вопросы, остальные являются риторическими._   _ Трезвому с пьяными в одном доме неуютно.  
...Поэтому самоорганизуйтесь и самоограничивайтесь. Жаловаться будет некому.  _ Из блога Бориса Акунина "Любовь к истории".

----------


## Lampada

_“I no longer have patience for certain things, not because I’ve become arrogant, but simply because I reached a point in my life where I do not want to was__te more time with what displeases me or hurts me. I have no patience for cynicism, excessive criticism and demands of any nature. I lost the will to please those who do not like me, to love those who do not love me and to smile at those who do not want to smile at me.  
I no longer spend a single minute on those who lie or want to manipulate. I decided not to coexist anymore with pretense, hypocrisy, dishonesty and cheap praise. I do not tolerate selective erudition nor academic arrogance. I do not adjust either to popular gossiping. I hate conflict and comparisons. I believe in a world of opposites and that’s why I avoid people with rigid and inflexible personalities. In friendship I dislike the lack of loyalty and betrayal. I do not get along with those who do not know how to give a compliment or a word of encouragement. Exaggerations bore me and I have difficulty accepting those who do not like animals. And on top of everything I have no patience for anyone who does not deserve my patience.”_ - *Meryl Streep*

----------


## Lampada

*How to Cut a Pineapple* with Philippe Vongerichten | Tasting Table

----------


## Lampada

В Гонконге сейчас http://zyalt.livejournal.com/1177154.html

----------


## Lampada

_"Если надо объяснять, то не надо объяснять!"_

----------


## Lampada

*11 простых способов улучшить память* - 5 сфер

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v...type=2&theater 
Как очистить гранат

----------


## Lampada

*35 гениальных и коротких цитат Чехова* 
Один из друзей Чехова вспоминает такой случай:
— Однажды мы разговорились о «Степи». Почему-то вспомнилась в самом начале фраза, на которой я запнулся, читая впервые рассказ: «Она была жива, пока не умерла...» Что-то в этом роде. — Быть не может! — воскликнул Чехов и сейчас же достал с полки книгу и нашел место: «До своей смерти она была жива и носила с базара мягкие бублики», — Чехов рассмеялся. — Действительно, как это я так не доглядел. А впрочем, нынешняя публика не такие еще фрукты кушает. Нехай!
Эта фраза так и осталась в рассказе. *AdMe.ru* собрал неустаревающие высказывания писателя, чье природное остроумие, парадоксальность мышления и лаконичность до сих пор остаются непревзойденными.   *Дело не в пессимизме и не в оптимизме, а в том, что у девяноста девяти из ста нет ума.*Если человек не курит и не пьёт, поневоле задумаешься, уж не сволочь ли он?Ехать с женой в Париж все равно, что ехать в Тулу со своим самоваром.Бывают люди, которые всегда говорят только умные и хорошие слова, но чувствуешь, что они тупые люди.*Если жена тебе изменила, то радуйся, что она изменила тебе, а не отечеству.*Университет развивает все способности, в том числе — глупость.Говорят: в конце концов правда восторжествует, но это неправда.Здоровы и нормальны только заурядные, стадные люди.Для того, чтобы ощущать в себе счастье без перерыва, даже в минуты скорби и печали, нужно: а) уметь довольствоваться настоящим и б) радоваться сознанию, что могло бы быть и хуже.*Когда в твой палец попадает заноза, радуйся: «Хорошо, что не в глаз!»*У очень хорошего человека такая физиономия, что его принимают за сыщика; думают, что он украл запонки.Замечательный день сегодня. То ли чай пойти выпить, то ли повеситься. _А.П.Чехов и Л.Н.Толстой, 12 сентября 1901 года_.Всё знают и всё понимают только дураки да шарлатаны.Тот, кому чужда жизнь, кто неспособен к ней, тому ничего больше не остается, как стать чиновником.*Одна боль всегда уменьшает другую. Наступите вы на хвост кошке, у которой болят зубы, и ей станет легче.*Нельзя ставить на сцене заряженное ружье, если никто не имеет в виду выстрелить из него.Сотни верст пустынной, однообразной, выгоревшей степи не могут нагнать такого уныния, как один человек, когда он сидит, говорит и неизвестно, когда он уйдет.Если хочешь, чтобы у тебя было мало времени, — ничего не делай.Нужно по капле выдавливать из себя раба.Никто не хочет любить в нас обыкновенного человека.*Если против какой-нибудь болезни предлагается очень много средств, то это значит, что болезнь неизлечима.*Не стоит мешать людям сходить с ума. _Чехов с женой Ольгой Книппер._«Циник» — слово греческое, в переводе на твой язык значащее: свинья, желающая, чтобы весь свет знал, что она свинья.Эти умники все такие глупые, что не с кем поговорить.*Если бы все люди сговорились и стали вдруг искренни, то всё бы у них пошло к чёрту прахом.*Талантливый человек в России не может быть чистеньким.Если твой поступок огорчает кого-нибудь, то это еще не значит, что он дурен.Стать писателем очень нетрудно. Нет того урода, который не нашел бы себе пары, и нет той чепухи, которая не нашла бы себе подходящего читателя.Нельзя требовать от грязи, чтобы она не была грязью.«Познай самого себя» — прекрасный и полезный совет; жаль только, что древние не догадались указать способ, как пользоваться этим советом.Уходить от людей — это самоубийство.*На земле нет ничего хорошего, что в своём первоисточнике не имело бы гадости.*...за почтовым отделением давно уже установилась репутация учреждения, в котором страшно бывать.На боль я отвечаю криком и слезами, на подлость — негодованием, на мерзость — отвращением. По-моему, это, собственно, и называется жизнью.*Жизнь, по сути, очень простая штука и человеку нужно приложить много усилий, чтобы её испортить.* _AdMe.ru по материалам Собрания сочинений А.П.Чехова в двенадцати томах.
Фотографии из архива сайта anton-chehov.info_ Источник: 35 © AdMe.ru

----------


## Lampada

*16 признаков нехватки веществ в организме по предпочтениям в еде* - 5 сфер

----------


## Lampada

_This is a picture from the Curiosity Rover on Mars showing Earth from the Perspective of Mars. You are literally looking at your home from the Perspective of another planet._

----------


## Lampada

Jane Goodall To John Oliver: "I Don't Like You"

----------


## Lampada

*Published on Nov 5, 2014* _Excerpt from the documentary series "The Norden". American pastor Marty McLain visits the secular Nordic countries. What role does religion have in the Nordic society? How do the Nordic people relate to God, faith and spirituality? How does it differ from the US? Host: Joakim Rundt._

----------


## Lampada

*The Boy With The Incredible Brain - Documentary*_Published on Dec 21, 2013_ _This is the breathtaking story of Daniel Tammet. A twenty-something with extraordinary mental abilities, Daniel is one of the world's few savants. He can do calculations to 100 decimal places in his head, and learn a language in a week.
He also meets the world's most famous savant, the man who inspired Dustin Hoffman's character in the Oscar winning film 'Rain Man'. 
This documentary follows Daniel as he travels to America to meet the scientists who are convinced he may hold the key to unlocking similar abilities in everyone._

----------


## Lampada

Интересно про депрессию:   halemaumau: Эттэншн плиз

----------


## Lampada

​Stunning Images Of A Comet's Alien Landscape

----------


## fortheether

Amazing that the craft that took the snaps not on the surface was traveling at 34,000 miles per hour!  
Love to travel at that speed for my work commute.  
Scott    

> ​Stunning Images Of A Comet's Alien Landscape

----------


## Lampada

Chemical in Antibacterial Soap Promoted Tumor Growth in Mice - ABC News

----------


## Lampada

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-14096/*the-10-healthiest-superfoods*-sorry-kale.html

----------


## fortheether

They forgot to add steak!    

> http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-14096/*the-10-healthiest-superfoods*-sorry-kale.html

----------


## wanja

Почему нам всегда не хватает денег

----------


## Lampada

_Red Flags to Narcissistic Personality Disorder_ compiled by Jeni Mawter

----------


## Lampada

*Benjamin Zander  
Shining Eyes Clip*

----------


## Lampada

Бесценный список ссылок электронных библиотек в Интернете - Сайт nacionalnaiaideia!

----------


## Lampada

*Михаил УСПЕНСКИЙ*: "... _Нет, я считаю, что политические взгляды людей не должны ни в коем случае сказываться на их личных отношениях. Это, в общем, конечно, достигается только десятилетиями демократии нормальной. Знаете, это был такой итальянский цикл фильмов, герои которого один – коммунист, а второй – падре. Они такие не разлей вода, значит, люди совершенно разных взглядов, постоянно попадают в какие-то приключения. И то, что начинается вот сейчас, когда начинают друг другу: то руку не подают, то, даже внутри семей какой-то раскол происходит – это все признак нашей незрелости и оголтелости. А ещё вот в наше время китайцы, с одной стороны, говорят: чтоб тебе жить в эпоху перемен, а Тютчев сказал: «Блажен, кто посетил сей мир …». Вот. Видимо, давно не воевали. Видимо, вот эта агрессия, которая копится в обществе, это от нас не зависит. Это что-то уже от природы, так сказать, и тут даже не скажешь «от бога», потому что вряд ли бы бог хотел, чтобы мы друг друга резали. " _ Из интервью 16 августа 2012

----------


## Lampada

*Надо любить жизнь больше, чем смысл жизни*  *Фролов Сергей Николаевич*  «Надо любить жизнь больше, чем смысл жизни» - считал Федор Михайлович Достоевский. Я согласен с его высказыванием. Действительно с мнением этого человека трудно не согласиться. Ведь Достоевский известен как «искатель правды в человеке». Многое пережив и многое узнав о людях, писатель отразил все накопленные знания в своих произведениях. Наверняка каждый, кто хоть раз читал Достоевского, замечал, что автор подробно и правдоподобно описывает характер и психологию своих персонажей. Федор Михайлович был большим знатоком человеческих душ и прекрасным психологом. Именно поэтому я считаю, что к его мнению необходимо прислушиваться, а опыт, накопленный им, обдумывать и использовать в своей жизни.  
Но почему же все-таки жизнь  надо любить больше, чем смысл жизни? Смысл жизни – это цель, которую мы ставим для себя, чтобы наша жизнь не казалась нам пустой и скучной. Ведь стремясь   достичь выполнения поставленной задачи, мы поэтапно приближаемся к ней. Именно благодаря этим этапам наше существование насыщается событиями. Но если вдуматься, то жизнь складывается как раз из самого процесса  достижения цели. Если у любого человека спросить, что тебе запомнилось в твоей жизни, каждому в голову придут наиболее яркие воспоминания: может быть первая любовь или самые счастливые моменты, которые не передать словами. Никто не ответит, что для него единственным ценным воспоминанием является достижение смысла жизни. Но тогда появляется другой вопрос, а нужен ли вообще смысл жизни?  
Конечно, нужен! Без него человек не может существовать. Каждому необходимо к чему-то стремиться. И даже если добился своей цели, необходимо ставить новую. Как говорится: «нет предела совершенству».
  Но не стоит заменять жизнь достижением своей цели. Ведь мы можем по-разному  идти к осуществлению своей мечты. Можно выбрать короткий и прямой путь, а можно - извилистый. На мой взгляд, лучше второе.  
Чем извилистее будет  путь, тем больше жизненного опыта мы наберем, тем больше останется ярких впечатлений и тем приятнее будет достижение цели. 
Бывают ситуации, когда человек осознает, что не сможет достичь своей цели. Это очень печально, но, к сожалению, иногда это случается. В такие моменты очень сложно любить жизнь, и нужен сильный характер,  чтобы преодолеть себя и не потерять смысл жизни. На мой взгляд, в таких случаях главное правильно оценить ситуацию, извлечь из нее уроки и найти в себе силы поставить новую цель и идти к ней. Тогда ты действительно научишься ценить и любить жизнь и никогда не  отчаиваться. Ведь поистине любят жизнь те, кто прошел через трудности, которые лишали возможности радоваться даже самым простым вещам. К примеру, тяжелобольные, которые долгое время не могли выйти на улицу, безгранично радуются возможности увидеть солнце, почувствовать дуновение ветра и множеству других вещей, на которые мы порой даже не обращаем внимания.  
Поэтому нужно учиться радоваться жизни и искать в  ней как можно больше позитивных моментов. Стараться радоваться любому  приятному пустяку. Тогда жить будет легче,  ярче и позитивнее. И мы сможем по-настоящему полюбить ее. 
Жизнь у нас всего одна. Поэтому независимо от смысла жизни и путей его достижения, жизнь нужно прожить так, чтобы не было ни за что стыдно и главное, чтобы не пришлось ни о чем жалеть.     © Copyright: Фролов Сергей Николаевич, 2013  Надо любить жизнь больше, чем смысл жизни (Фролов Сергей Николаевич) / Стихи.ру - национальный сервер современной поэзии

----------


## Lampada

https://www.facebook.com/CHYMFM?fref=photo  12/3/14

----------


## Lampada

i heart intelligence 10 tips that will help you avoid emotional manipulation - i heart intelligence

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://chaepedia.com/tea_article/175...i-ego-pit.html

----------


## Lampada

https://meduza.io/cards/kak-govorit-...kogo-ne-obidet   *Зачем нужна эта инструкция?*  Культура внимательного отношения к речи, привычка тщательно подбирать слова, когда говоришь о непохожих на тебя людях, в России приживается с трудом. В русском языке в ходу немало странных слов и словосочетаний, которые кажутся нейтральными и безобидными, но на самом деле могут задеть тех, о ком говорят: «лицо кавказской национальности», «человек с ограниченными возможностями», «представитель нетрадиционной сексуальной ориентации» и т. п.    *02*  *Как правильно называть людей, которые приехали с Кавказа?*  Максимально корректно вовсе не упоминать происхождение человека, если в этом нет очевидной необходимости. Если она есть, нужно помнить: Кавказ — название географического региона, небольшая часть которого входит в состав России. На территории этого региона живут около 50 народностей. Поэтому клише «лицо кавказской национальности» неверно:во-первых, такой национальности не существует, во-вторых, некорректно употреблять слово «лицо» вместо общепринятого «человек». Кроме того, не стоит использовать словосочетание «выходец с Кавказа», в крайнем случае — «уроженец Кавказа» или «житель Кавказа», но обе формулировки сложно назвать удачными: они отсылают к слишком большой общности (десятки народов), и зачастую несут негативную коннотацию. Лучше всего, если речь идет об этнической принадлежности человека, говорить «армянин», «азербайджанец», «осетин». В контексте гражданской принадлежности правильно будет сказать «житель республики Дагестан», или, если речь идет о самостоятельных государствах, наряду со словом «житель» можно сказать «гражданин» — «гражданин Армении», «гражданин Азербайджана».    *03*  *Как правильно называть людей с темной кожей?*  Желательно избегать любых аллюзий к цвету кожи: темнокожие, чернокожие, негры. Просто потому, что эти люди сами чаще всего не хотят, чтобы их так называли. Если речь идет о жителях африканской страны, корректно будет сказать «африканец», а еще лучше — уточнить, о каком именно африканском государстве идет речь: например, «гражданин Конго» или «житель Нигера». Говоря о выходцах из Африки, можно использовать такие формулировки как «афроамериканец», «испанец африканского происхождения»и т. п.    *04*  *Как правильно называть людей с ДЦП, аутизмом или синдромом Дауна?*  Во всем мире действует так называемое «people-first rule» и существует «people-first language»: суть в том, что сначала всегда нужно называть человека, и только потом — его особенность. То есть корректно будет сказать: «человек с особенностями развития», «человек с аутизмом». Популярные термины «аутист», «даун», напротив, не стоит употреблять — они делают особенность человека его главной отличительной чертой. С ласковым обращением к ребенку вроде «аутенок» или «дауненок» надо быть предельно осторожным: это нравится далеко не всем родителям. Если нужна обобщенная формулировка, то оптимальный вариант — «люди с особенностями развития». Поскольку ДЦП, аутизм и синдром Дауна — именно особенности, а не заболевания, неверно говорить, что человек «болен» или «страдает» аутизмом.    *05*  *Как правильно называть людей с инвалидностью?*  Правило «сначала — человек, потом — его особенности» здесь также оказывается верным. Максимально нейтральная формулировка — «человек с инвалидностью». Чуть менее удачная, но допустимая — инвалид. Распространенное словосочетание «человек с ограниченными возможностями», напротив, лучше не использовать: эту формулировку могут понять таким образом, будто инвалидность ограничивает ментальные возможности человека, когда это совсем не так. Компромиссный вариант — «человек с ограниченными физическими возможностями», он подчеркивает, что интеллектуальная деятельность не имеет отношения к физическим ограничениям. Но и этот не идеален: зачастую физические возможности человека ограничены не инвалидностью, а отсутствием нормальных условий.    *06*  *Как правильно называть геев?*  Одинаково корректны варианты «гомосексуальный мужчина», «гомосексуал» или «гей». Распространенное слово «гомосексуалист» лучше не использовать: оно вызывает ассоциацию с болезнью, которой человек страдает (метеоризм, алкоголизм), или идеологией (социалист, коммунист), которой он придерживается. Ни тем, ни другим гомосексуальность не является. По той же причине не стоит употреблять словосочетания «представитель сексуального меньшинства» или «человек нетрадиционной ориентации», предпочтительно — «человек гомосексуальной ориентации». Кстати, так можно сказать и про мужчину, и про женщину, поскольку гомосексуальность — влечение к лицам своего же пола, не обязательно мужского.    *07*  *Как правильно называть лесбиянок?*  Принцип здесь тот же самый. Приемлемо использовать слова «гомосексуальная женщина», «лесбиянка» или «женщина гомосексуальной ориентации». Все остальные варианты лучше не употреблять.    *08*  *Как правильно называть бисексуалов?*  Если женщину привлекают люди и своего, и противоположного пола, ее будет правильно назвать «бисексуалка» или «женщина бисексуальной ориентации», мужчину — «бисексуал» или «мужчина бисексуальной ориентации».    *09*  *Как правильно называть транссексуалов?*  Транссексуал — человек, который идентифицирует себя с противоположным полом. Поэтому логично называть его так, как он сам себя определяет. Если все-таки необходимо подчеркнуть трансгендерность, то о тех, кто определяет себя как женщину, стоит говорить «транссексуальная/трансгендерная женщина». То же касается и трансгендерных мужчин. Понятия «трансгендер» и «транссексуал», по сути, равноправны, но первое — более общее, оно включает в себя второе. Важно понимать, что, в отличие от гомосексуальности и бисексуальности, трансгендерность (транссексуальность) — не сексуальная ориентация.    *10*  *Как мы составляли эту инструкцию?*  Эту инструкцию мы составили на основе рекомендаций сотрудников организаций «Гражданское содействие», «Выход», кинофестиваля «Бок-о бок», фонда «Перспектива», «Центра лечебной педагогики» и бывшего сотрудника «Центра гуманитарных исследований» РАНХиГС. Это не жесткие правила, а рекомендации, которые не противоречат нормам русского языка и, как правило, основаны на самоназваниях каждой группы.

----------


## Lampada

*What happens in the brain when you learn a language?* | Education | The Guardian

----------


## fortheether

For myself a picture of mush would've worked fine. 
Scott    

> *What happens in the brain when you learn a language?* | Education | The Guardian

----------


## Lampada

Как решили проблему мусора в Швейцарии? - Locals

----------


## Lampada

http://trendymen.ru/lifestyle/art/119956/  *Снимок на миллион* 
Самые дорогие кадры в истории фотографии.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Stephen Hawking says human aggression threatens to destroy civilization* | MNN - Mother Nature Network

----------


## Lampada

The Sixth Sense: Proof of Heaven

----------


## Lampada

https://medium.com/@julien/20-things...0-9fd22ea8ebd7   -  *20 Things I Should Have Known at 20*

----------


## Lampada

In Norway, A Prison Built On Second Chances : Parallels : NPR

----------


## Lampada

_Drug-Resistant Disease to Cost $100 Trillion by 2050 (June 16, 2015) | Charlie Rose_   ::  
__________________________  _"‘When I was first starting in the City I would never have dreamt of applying to a British bank for a job,’ he says. ‘Because of my background they’d have looked at me for ten seconds, heard me speak and said, “Cleaners go through the back door, mate.”  _ _‘So when I first went to work in New York in the Eighties I loved the whole thing. It was actually a shock that people did not care about my background. I loved it and Goldman epitomises that.’_  *
Jim O’Neill http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/n...rity-cuts.html*

----------


## Lampada

_"Быть умной – это хорошо. Но лучше – быть мудрой_ _Чем мудрость отличается от умности?_ _Умная женщина, обнаружив ошибку мужа, ткнет его носом. И напомнит, что она его об этом предупреждала._ _Мудрая женщина – поддержит, приободрит, иногда сделает вид, что ничего не заметила.__Умная женщина в кризисной ситуации возьмет бразды правления и научит мужа жить правильно._ _Мудрая женщина очень тонко покажет ему направление и поддержит в намерении дойти туда.__Умная женщина будет учить детей математике, несмотря ни на что._ _А мудрая – увидит в каждом из них личность.__Умная женщина на работе будет стараться быть лучше других и не совершать ошибок. При этом большинство коллег будут относиться к ней очень настороженно._ _Мудрая женщина создаст в коллективе атмосферу любви и тепла.__Умная женщина будет вмешиваться в жизнь своих взрослых детей, давать им непрошенные советы и рекомендации, рассказывать им о том, как правильно растить детей._ _Мудрая женщина позволит детям получить свой жизненный опыт и поддержит в любой ситуации.__Умная женщина будет бороться с влиянием свекрови, отстаивать свою независимость от родителей, ругаться с ними из-за их советов._ _Мудрая женщина научится улыбаться, слушать молча, соглашаться. И делать по-своему. С любовью.__Умная женщина хочет изменить весь мир, переделать всех людей вокруг.__ Мудрая женщина начнет меняться сама. И примет других такими, какие они есть.__Умная женщина думает, что счастлив тот, кто прав._ _А мудрая женщина знает, что прав тот, кто счастлив."_ _http://www.valyaeva.ru/vse-bedy-zhen...atka-mudrosti/_

----------


## Eric C.

_Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit. Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad._ (c)

----------


## Lampada

Фильм о деятельности РООИ Перспектива

----------


## Lampada

Восемь вещей, о которых стоит помнить, когда всё идёт не так  
http://www.adme.ru/svoboda-psihologiya/8-veschej-o-kotoryh-stoit-pomnit-kogda-vsio-idet-ne-tak-668305  
Same in English:  8 Things to Remember When Everything Goes Wrong

----------


## Lampada

В Москве открыли памятник Борису Немцову : Новости УНИАН

----------


## Lampada

Для тех, кто увлекается sudoku, рекомендую отличную программу:  HoDoKu - Sudoku generator/solver/trainer/analyzer

----------


## Lampada

Free Soloing with Alex Honnold

----------


## Lampada

_ Жить надо так, чтобы жизнь, пиная вас, сломала ногу._

----------


## dtrq

People who find wisdom in inspirational quotes on Facebook have lower intelligence | Daily Mail Online

----------


## Lampada

> People who find wisdom in inspirational quotes on Facebook have lower intelligence | Daily Mail Online

 Ай-яй-яй, какая _печалька_! Теперь придётся бойкотировать _Мордокнижку_. ::

----------


## Lampada

Цитаты 100932 : Авторы 7892 | Wisdom Code   Свод житейской мудрости

----------


## Lampada

Tree Hugging Now Scientifically Validated | The Unbounded Spirit

----------


## Lampada

_"In the age of information ignorance is a choice"_

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Daniel Kahneman: "Thinking, Fast and Slow"  (cc)
___________________________________      http://shifter-magazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/*Daniel-Kahneman-Thinking-Fast-and-Slow-.pdf*

----------


## Lampada

Anyone for a snowball fight?

----------


## Lampada

4 reasons to learn a new language  
 John McWhorter

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Train Your Brain Like a Memory Champion 
If you have trouble remembering names, faces or phone numbers, these tips from memory champions and neuroscientists can help. 
Image 
CreditFran Caballero 
By Bryan Clark 
Jan. 9, 2019 
You slide the key into the door and hear a clunk as the tumblers engage. You rotate the key, twist the doorknob and walk inside. The house is familiar, but the contents foreign. At your left, there’s a map of Minnesota, dangling precariously from the wall. You’re certain it wasn’t there this morning. Below it, you find a plush M&M candy. To the right, a dog, a shiba inu you’ve never seen before. In its mouth, a pair of your expensive socks. 
And then it comes to you, 323-3607, a phone number. 
If none of this makes sense, stick with us; by the end of this piece you’ll be using the same techniques to memorize just about anything you’ve ever wanted to remember. 
The “memory athlete” Munkhshur Narmandakh once employed a similar combination of mnemonics to commit more than 6,000 binary digits to memory in just 30 minutes. Alex Mullen, a three-time World Memory Champion, used them to memorize the order of a deck of cards in just 15 seconds, a record at the time. It was later broken by Shijir-Erdene Bat-Enkh, who did it in 12. 
We’re going to aim lower, applying these strategies to real-world scenarios, like remembering the things we often forget at dinner parties or work-related mixers. 
The Power of Mnemonics 
At the start of this piece, we employed two mnemonic strategies to remember the seven digits of a phone number. The first, called the “Major System,” was developed in 1648 by historian Johann Winkelmann. 
In his book “Moonwalking With Einstein,” the author Joshua Foer described this system as a simple cipher that transforms numbers to letters or phonetic sounds. From there we can craft words and, ultimately, images. Some will, no doubt, be crude or enigmatic. Others may contain misspellings and factual errors. It doesn’t matter. This system is designed to create rich imagery, not accurate representations. 
Image 
The number 19, for example, is TP, TB, DP, or DB. From those two letter combinations, there are a host of visuals we can come up with to match words like toilet paper, tuberculosis, Dr Pepper, or dubstep. Our visuals followed the same logic. MN/Minnesota (32), MM/M&M (33), SH/shiba inu (6), SK/socks (07). 
One could argue that, on its own, the Major System is as complicated as just remembering the seven digit phone number, or perhaps more than. That’s why you’ll often see memory athletes combine the system with another mnemonic, like the “method of loci,” or MoL. 
The method was first developed in ancient Greece, but popularized in “The Art of Memory,” by Frances A. Yates, in 1966. Also called a “memory palace,” MoL involves placing items throughout a familiar place. In this case, your home. Mr. Foer in his book suggested walking through the front door and then letting your eyes gaze from left to right, top to bottom. In our example, we started with a map, placed a plush figure below it, and then a dog with a pair of socks in its mouth. 
Seven digits, though, is child’s play. Gary Shang once used MoL to memorize pi to 65,536 digits. 
How Mnemonics Work 
In an evolutionary sense, our memory hasn’t quite become a powerhouse for nonvisual information. Early hominids had little need to remember dates or phone numbers. They did, however, require an acute sense of what times of the year were best to plant crops, what flora were edible, and when they might need to pack up and move to keep pace with nomadic food sources. 
“From an evolutionary prioritization perspective, I think most of this comes down to gating mechanisms we have in place for denoting and ‘tagging’ incoming stimuli as important for the continuation of our existence,” Nicco Reggente, Ph.D., a cognitive neuroscientist at the Tiny Blue Dot Foundation, said. 
Even today, sensory representations drive memory in ways mere memorization can’t touch. Dr. Reggente explained that this is best seen in the hippocampus, a part of the brain that originally evolved to support movement. “In order for this movement to be purposeful, it must be guided via prediction,” he said. “It is the same region that is now, in our modern age, repurposed for non-spatial (non-movement based) memories as well.” 
It’s why visual mnemonics, like MoL, are so effective; we’re piggybacking on a cognitive system that was fine-tuned over millions of years to work best with visual and spatial representation. “Visualization is typically beneficial due to its translation of the abstract form of the object (or concept) into a spatial medium,” Dr. Reggente said. 
How to Remember Names 
Names are actually best remembered by focusing on the text as it’s spoken and then using it immediately. “The most useful trick isn’t a trick at all,” Mr. Mullen, the memory champion, noted. “It’s focus.” 
As mnemonics go, all the experts we spoke with suggested the same technique for remembering names. It involves singling out a particular trait of the person you’re speaking with. For Mr. Mullen, in a made-up example, that was hair color. The trait most noticeable about “Karen” was her orange hair, about the same shade as a carrot. He’d then imagine Karen with carrots for hair, perhaps munching on them as they spoke. 
In the psychology world, there’s a strange example of how these tricks work, called the “Baker/baker paradox.” After showing subjects the same photograph of a man’s face, the researchers tell half the participants his surname, Baker, and the other half his occupation, a baker. Days later, the subjects were more likely to remember the man’s occupation than his name. This plays to the sensory nature of memory. Upon hearing the man was a baker, the brain immediately springs into action, creating or recalling vast neural networks of what we’ve associated with the title: fresh bread, a white hat and apron, or perhaps someone standing in front of a patisserie, greeting children with delicious sweets. 
When incomplete, this sensation is also responsible for the tip of your tongue feeling where you can’t quite recall a memory. According to Mr. Foer: “It’s likely because we’re accessing only part of the neural network that ‘contains’ the idea, but not all of it.” 
How to Remember Numbers 
For competitors, the Major System, often in conjunction with the memory palace, is the most common way to remember hundreds, or even thousands, of numbers. 
In our example, a phone number, it may have been overkill. A more useful trick is a simple one, called chunking, you’ve been using for years without even realizing. 
Phone numbers, for example, come pre-chunked. We don’t write, or recite, phone numbers as a single digit. 3419108550 is more manageable when written, or recited, as 341-910-8550. Credit card numbers are also chunked, as is your Social Security number. 
Mr. Foer detailed an acquaintance that had never formally been taught to chunk information, but used the technique to remember numbers by associating them with his hobby, running. “For example, 3,492 was turned into ‘3 minutes and 49 point 2 seconds, [a] near world-record mile time.’” For most of us, this is probably no easier than remembering the number itself. But for a runner, it’s a different story. 
Or, it’s possible to use the Major System to remember smaller number combinations, even without placing visual representations inside a memory palace, as we did above. The phone number 341-910-8550, for example, becomes “MRT PTS FLLS” after consulting the chart. For me, the oddest, most memorable phrase, as Mr. Foer suggested using, is “Mr. T pities fools.” Granted, it’s misspelled, but the image is highly memorable. 
In training like a memory champion, it’s really the visual that’s most important. Each technique we covered capitalizes on the ability to visualize memories rather than simply attempting to recall them. This, as our team of experts notes, is an exercise in futility. 
There’s nothing, physiologically speaking, separating memory athletes from people who forget where their keys are or can’t remember what they had for breakfast this morning. The difference is in the training methods, and the time spent in mastering them. 
“Overall, I’d say you definitely don’t need to be a savant to have a great memory,” Mr. Mullen said. “If you’re sincerely engaged with a few tricks up your sleeve, you might surprise yourself.” 
Bryan Clark is a journalist from San Diego who lives at the intersection between technology and culture. You can follow him on Twitter here: @bryanclark

----------


## Lampada

QUOTES
 KENT KEITH 
“Paradoxical Commandments of Leadership:” 
People are illogical, unreasonable, and self-centered. 
Love them anyway. 
If you do good, people will accuse you of selfish ulterior motives. 
Do good anyway. 
If you are successful, you win false friends and true enemies. 
Succeed anyway. 
The good you do today will be forgotten tomorrow. 
Do good anyway. 
Honesty and frankness make you vulnerable. 
Be honest and frank anyway. 
The biggest men with the biggest ideas can be shot down by the smallest men with the smallest minds. 
Think big anyway. 
People favor underdogs, but follow only top dogs. 
Fight for a few underdogs anyway. 
What you spend years building may be destroyed overnight. 
Build anyway. 
People really need help but may attack you if you do help them. 
Help people anyway. 
Give the world the best you have and you’ll get kicked in the teeth. 
Give the world the best you have anyway.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/sjDuwc9KBps

----------


## fortheether

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/ZUaOCrkLSsU 
The Pandemic's Prophet - Laurie Garrett

----------


## Lampada

Взято с ФБ. 
Автор  Olya Olshansky. 
"Мне кажется, что нужно провести чОткое разделение — между русским языком и российским государством. Потому что на самом деле — это разные вещи.  
Русский язык не принадлежит никакому государству. Точно так же, как никакому государству не принадлежит английский или испанский язык, которым пользуются десятки стран.  
Надо лишить московский "Институт русского языка" права быть глобальной монополией на этот язык. Об этом в Регион. Эксперте уже давно и точно писал польско-шотландский лингвист Томаш Камуселла — https://region.expert/russian-languages/  
Но в целом — русский язык невероятно уникален! Это культурная принадлежность всего человечества, и она не зависит от политики. А теперь — филологический лонгрид, и держите стул покрепче:  
Выражения «ты мне очень нужен» и «очень ты мне нужен» имеют противоположный смысл. 
Парадокс русского языка: часы могут идти, когда лежат и стоять, когда висят. 
Забавно, но «чайник долго остывает» и «чайник долго не остывает» — это одно и то же. 
Кто-то пишет «всё, что НИ делается — к лучшему», а кто-то — «всё что НЕ делается — к лучшему». И те, и другие правы. 
Странный русский язык: «бесчеловечно» и  «безлюдно» — даже близко НЕ синонимы. 
Головоломка для иностранцев. В русском языке слова «порядочная» и «непорядочная» могут быть синонимами, если речь идёт о сволочи. 
В квартире идут:
в спальню,
в коридор,
в детскую,
но НА кухню.
Что не так с кухней? 
Фраза «Я тебя никогда не забуду» звучит нежно и ласково. А вот фраза «Я тебя запомню» — уже как-то угрожающе. 
Те, кто был до нас, — ПРЕДки, те, кто будут после нас, — ПОТОМки. А кто мы? ТУТки, ЗДЕСЬки, СЕЙЧАСки или ТЕПЕРЬки? 
Фраза «да нет, наверное» одновременно несёт в себе и утверждение, и отрицание, и неуверенность, но всё же выражает неуверенное отрицание с оттенком возможности положительного решения. 
Ох уж эта русская пунктуация: «Здравствуйте, Мария, ответьте, пожалуйста, Андрею, там, кажется, вопрос, который, очевидно, не решен». 
Из лингвистических кошмаров иностранца:
утренник — мероприятие;
дневник — книжка;
вечерник — студент;
ночник — лампа. 
Только в русском языке предложение может состоять из 5 глаголов: «Решили послать сходить купить выпить». 
Кроме исключительного русского сочетания «да нет» есть еще уникальное «бери давай». 
На грубом, бранном, некультурном русском языке можно сделать человеку блестящий комплимент, высоко оценить и воодушевить его, а на культурном, литературном, вежливом русском языке возможно опустить человека ниже плинтуса. 
Как иностранцу перевести фразу «Если сильно окосел — пора завязывать»? Или «Руки не доходят посмотреть». А фразу «Не стой над душой»? 
Как объяснить, что фраза «Ничего себе» означает удивление? 
Только в русском языке можно составить вопрос из пяти стоящих подряд букв алфавита: «Где ёж?» 
Только в русском языке фраза «Ноги в руки и вперёд» несёт в себе какой-то смысл, а не является простым набором слов. 
Фраза «Ничего не получилось» выражает досаду, а фраза «Ничего получилось» — удовлетворение. 
Как перевести на другие языки, что «очень умный» — не всегда комплимент, «умный очень» — издёвка, а «слишком умный» — угроза. 
Странные словосочетания:
— миротворческие войска,
— начинает заканчиваться,
— у пациента сильная слабость,
— незаконные бандформирования,
— холодный кипяток,
— сел в автобус и стоял всю дорогу. 
Как непросто с русским языком:
облака плывут,
лёд тронулся,
грибы пошли,
техника накрылась,
книга вышла,
молоко убежало."

----------


## dic

«Прекрасная пара» – чудесный рассказ, в котором все слова начинаются на букву «П» 
Наверное, такой феномен возможен только в русском языке: 
Петр Петрович Петухов, поручик пятьдесят пятого Подольского пехотного полка, получил по почте письмо, полное приятных пожеланий. 
«Приезжайте, — писала прелестная Полина Павловна Перепелкина, — поговорим, помечтаем, потанцуем, погуляем, посетим полузабытый полузаросший пруд, порыбачим. Приезжайте, Петр Петрович, поскорее погостить». 
Петухову предложение понравилось. Прикинул: приеду. Прихватил полустертый полевой плащ, подумал: пригодится. 
Поезд прибыл после полудня. Принял Петра Петровича почтеннейший папа Полины Павловны, Павел Пантелеймонович. 
«Пожалуйста, Петр Петрович, присаживайтесь поудобнее», — проговорил папаша. Подошел плешивенький племянник, представился: «Порфирий Платонович Поликарпов. Просим, просим». 
Появилась прелестная Полина. Полные плечи прикрывал прозрачный персидский платок. Поговорили, пошутили, пригласили пообедать. Подали пельмени, плов, пикули, печенку, паштет, пирожки, пирожное, пол-литра померанцевой. Плотно пообедали. Петр Петрович почувствовал приятное пресыщение. 
После приема пищи, после плотного перекуса Полина Павловна пригласила Петра Петровича прогуляться по парку. Перед парком простирался полузабытый полузаросший пруд. Прокатились под парусами. После плавания по пруду пошли погулять по парку. 
«Присядем», — предложила Полина Павловна. Присели. Полина Павловна придвинулась поближе. Посидели, помолчали. Прозвучал первый поцелуй. 
Петр Петрович притомился, предложил полежать, подстелил полустертый полевой плащ, подумал: пригодился. Полежали, повалялись, повлюблялись. «Петр Петрович — проказник, прохвост», — привычно проговорила Полина Павловна. 
«Поженим, поженим!» — прошептал плешивенький племянник.
«Поженим, поженим», — пробасил подошедший папаша. 
Петр Петрович побледнел, пошатнулся, потом побежал прочь. Побежав, подумал: «Полина Петровна — прекрасная партия, полноте париться». 
Перед Петром Петровичем промелькнула перспектива получить прекрасное поместье. Поспешил послать предложение. Полина Павловна приняла предложение, позже поженились. Приятели приходили поздравлять, приносили подарки. Передавая пакет, приговаривали: «Прекрасная пара».

----------


## dic



----------

